# Evolver ISX-6 Grund-Setup



## prong (10. April 2009)

Für alle die suchen und forschen, habe ich Informationen zum grundlegenden Setup des ISX-6 auf einer Seite zusammengestellt, inkl. SAG-Meter zum Ausschneiden und Tippfehlern zum Suchen .

Gruß,

prong


----------



## Kurtchen (12. April 2009)

Gute Idee, danke für die Übersicht

Gruß, Kurtchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouthRanger (14. April 2009)

Find deine Idee super! Wie wäre es noch mit einer Erweiterung deiner Anleitung um ANgaben zu LS / HS Druckstufe? Zu diesen tauchen immer wieder Fragen auf... Und noch eine kleine Anregung: Angaben wie "Hereusdrehen/Aufdrehen/Zudrehen oder wie auch immer führen auch oftmals zu einem falschen Setup. Vorschlag Uhrzeigersinn-Angabe!

Servus!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2009)

Ich glaube das, was den meisten (auch mir) immer wieder Verständnisprobleme bereitet ist die Funktion der Druckstufe in Verbindung mit der Kompressionskammer. 

5-10psi mehr/weniger Druck in der Kompressionskammer wirken sich nicht nur auf die Endprogression und den Sag, sondern auch sehr stark auf die Wirkung der Druckstufe aus.

Da wäre eine entsprechende Tabelle für Körpergewicht/Streckenart/Druck/Umdrehungen rein (UZS) hilfreich.


----------



## prong (15. April 2009)

Danke für Euer Feedback. Ich habe die Ergänzung bezgl. der "Drehrichtung" noch aufgenommen.

@cxfahrer: Eine Tabelle zur HS und LS Druckstufeneinstellung ist sicherlich schwer zu erstellen, da hier neben dem Druck im Piggy-back auch noch die Volumeneinstellung eine Rolle spielt.
Evtl. ist eine verbale Beschreibung der Auswirkung bzw. zum finden des richtigen HS/LS Druckstufen Setup sinvoller?

Gruß,

prong


----------



## up_qualing (25. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin auch gerade dabei etwas am Setup meines Torque FR8 zuarbeiten. 
Aber mal ne Frage zur SPV kammer am Dämpfer, ich habe das Problem wenn ich die Pumpe abschraube das dann fast die ganze Luft entweicht. So 5Bar gehen dann schon mal verloren. Hab mir die Pumpe von Canyon mitschicken lassen. Hat da schon jemand ähnliche erfahrung gemacht?

Grüße
Andy


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. April 2009)

die luft geht erst beim erneuten aufschrauben verloren, weil sich dann der schlauch der pumpe mit luft füllt. da die kammer recht klein ist, macht das dann einen recht großen unterschied. so zumindest die einhellige meinung dieses forums.


----------



## up_qualing (26. April 2009)

Moin Mettwurst,

die Schlauchproblematik ist mir schon bekannt. Ich hatte es glaub ich unglücklich ausgedrückt. beim abschrauben hört man ganz deutlich ein zischen und wenn  ich da nicht ganz schnell ist hält das auch länger an, dann ist die kammer definitiv leer 
aber danke für die antwort.

Grüße
Andy


----------



## prong (26. April 2009)

Hallo Andy,

das klingt so, als wäre das Ventil "träge". Schau mal nach, ob das Ventil-(Innenleben) richtig eingebaut/reingedreht ist.

Gruß,

prong 



up_qualing schrieb:


> Moin Mettwurst,
> 
> die Schlauchproblematik ist mir schon bekannt. Ich hatte es glaub ich unglücklich ausgedrückt. beim abschrauben hört man ganz deutlich ein zischen und wenn  ich da nicht ganz schnell ist hält das auch länger an, dann ist die kammer definitiv leer
> aber danke für die antwort.
> ...


----------



## Cholfa (28. April 2009)

up_qualing schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bin auch gerade dabei etwas am Setup meines Torque FR8 zuarbeiten.
> Aber mal ne Frage zur SPV kammer am Dämpfer, ich habe das Problem wenn ich die Pumpe abschraube das dann fast die ganze Luft entweicht. So 5Bar gehen dann schon mal verloren. Hab mir die Pumpe von Canyon mitschicken lassen. Hat da schon jemand ähnliche erfahrung gemacht?
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich immer wie andere Menschen ohne den Reset Airport (inzwischen AirportEvo) überleben. Ich könnte es nicht.

Null Druckverlust


----------



## hoernche99 (28. April 2009)

@Cholfa
Was isn ein Reset Airport bzw. AirportEvo? Wie sieht das Teil genau aus?
Kommt dann bestimmt zwischen Pumpe und Dämpfer. 
Hab mir extra ne gute Topeak Pumpe gekauft, bei der es angeblich keinen Druckverlust beim Abdrehen geben soll.
Funzt aber nicht 100%.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoernche99 (28. April 2009)

Habs mal gegoogelt.Werd ich mir besorgen. Vielen Dank.
Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2009)

40  für das teil?


----------



## prong (30. April 2009)

Beim erneuten dranschrauben der Pumpe wird man immer einen Druckverlust sehen. Mit oder ohne Airport. Egal.

Was hat das mit dem Evolver zu tun? -> "Evolver ISX-6 Grund-Setup"


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. April 2009)

es geht ja auch ums abschrauben. beim dranschrauben ist der druckverlust ja eher unwichtig.


----------



## bliz2z (30. April 2009)

Gute Idee Danke! Evtl. hilft dieses Bild noch:


----------



## githriz (30. April 2009)

Ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik:

Woher hast du (prong) die Info wie man das Piggy befüllt?
In der Anleitung beziehen sich die Angabe immer auf die Variante mit SPV Dämpfung, zu der (im Torque vebauten) Intrinsic Variante schweigt sich die Anleitung aus.

Nicht das ich glaube das deine Tabelle falsch ist, aber ich habe zu diesem Thema keine eindeutige Info gefunden. Auf mtbr.com wird einerseits empfohlen den Druck analog deiner Variante einzustellen, andererseits wird behauptet das man einen Mindestdruck von 140 psi nicht unterschreiten darf, da sonst der Dämpfer beschädigt werden könne. Beide Infos sollen von Manitou stammen.
Ich habe gestern bei Centurion, dem deutschen Importeuer angerufen. Der Techniker schien mir nicht hunderprozentig sicher, er vertritt aber die erste Variante.
Manitou selber hat auf meine Anfrage leider noch nicht reagiert.
Zur genauen Wirkungsweise der Intrinsic-Dämpfung habe ich auch keine stichhaltigen Informationen gefunden.
Hat jemand eine technische Beschreibung der Intrinsic-Dämpfung gefunden? Ich wäre für einen Link sehr Dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (30. April 2009)

Wie wird der Druckverlust gemessen, der beim Abschrauben enstanden ist?  Durch erneutes Dranschrauben . Ist irgendwie Käse.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es geht ja auch ums abschrauben. beim dranschrauben ist der druckverlust ja eher unwichtig.


----------



## Cholfa (2. Mai 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Beim erneuten dranschrauben der Pumpe wird man immer einen Druckverlust sehen. Mit oder ohne Airport. Egal.
> 
> Was hat das mit dem Evolver zu tun? -> "Evolver ISX-6 Grund-Setup"



Ich fahre auch den Evolver und ohne Airport wüßte ich nicht wie ich den vernünftig befühlen sollte.
Nach dem abschrauben des Airport hat man genau den zuletzt eingepumpten Druck im Dämpfer/Piggy. Beim erneuten dranschrauben sieht man ja welche Diffrenz dadurch entstanden ist.

Die normale und haltbarerer Messing Version kostet übrigens 29,90.


----------



## Cholfa (2. Mai 2009)

prong schrieb:


> Wie wird der Druckverlust gemessen, der beim Abschrauben enstanden ist?  Durch erneutes Dranschrauben . Ist irgendwie Käse.



Mit dem Airport entsteht beim Abschrauben eben kein Druckverlust!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Mai 2009)

40â¬ fÃ¼r sonn mistiges Ventil... gehts noch? Mit ein wenig Geschick gehts auch ohne.


----------



## prong (2. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Straightflush (14. Mai 2009)

Servus,

kann mir einer erklären, wie die Volumenverstellung vom Piggy mechanisch funktioniert? ich kann die Schraube ewigim Uhrzeigersinn drehen. deshalb fällt ein Gewiinde ja schon mal aus.
Ich bin schon lange auf der suche nach ner Explosions/Konstruktionszeichnung. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Danke!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Mai 2009)

delcosta könnte es sicher erklären. Wenn er das hier nicht liest, dann schreib mal ne PN an ihn. Würde mich auch interessieren. Hab zwar ne Idee wie es sein könnte, weiß es aber nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Mai 2009)

Hab da schon ne theorie, leider fehlen mir die Worte das so erklären zu können das mans auch kapiert  
Eine Explosionszeichnung hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Straightflush (14. Mai 2009)

ich versuch's mal, wie ich mir das vorstelle:

unten an der Einstellschraube ist eine Art "Rampe" im Uhrzeigersinn (einfach ne Gerade Rampe vorstellen, die man dann zum Kreis eindreht. Im Piggy ist eine Runde Platte, auf der ein Stift befestigt ist. Dreht man nun an der Einstellschraube, wird der Stift und die Platte im Piggy entsprechend dem "Rampenverlauf" nach unten gedrückt und veringert so das Volumen. Hat man die Einstellschraube ganz rum gedreht, springt der Stift wieder nach oben und das ursprüngliche volumen ist wieder hergestellt. Gegen meine theorie spricht allerdings, das der "Drehkraftverlauf "IMO konstannt ist. ich würde erwarten, dass der wiederstand von 1 nach 4 immer größer wird und dann ruckartig von 4 auf 1 wieder leichter geht. Das kann ich aber so nicht erkennen. Was haltet ihr von meiner Theorie (und der Erklärung)?


----------



## decolocsta (14. Mai 2009)

Ja, so in etwa dacht ich mir das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Mai 2009)

@Straightflush: meine Vorstellung von dem System ist gleich. Leider bin ich auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass der konstante Drehwiderstand der Einstellung dagegen spricht. Auch kann man kein "Springen" sprüren.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2009)

Mal die Serviceanleitung gelesen, da komme ich ja ins Grübeln:

_31. .. Turn the control to the open position, this is where the indicator is in the number 1 position, this allows the entire volume control to be pressurized. ... For the Evolver shocks the shim version is charged to 150psi. ...._

Zur Volumenverstellung: da muss man ja nicht notwendigerweise einen Widerstand spüren, da man ja nicht weiss, um wieviel sich das verstellt. Kann ja auch ganz wenig sein. Denn da zum Befüllen oder Ablassen von Luft das Rad auf *1* stehen muss, kann es ja auch sein, dass ein Teil des Volumens in eine separate Kammer abgelassen wird, wenn man auf *4* dreht.
Ich finde eher die 150psi Grundeinstellung erstaunlich.


----------



## Straightflush (15. Mai 2009)

Also in meiner Anleitung auf deutsch steht, dass man 75 psi ins piggy einfüllen soll, und dann die Hauptkammer füllen. 
die beste performance hab ich mit dem dämpfer bei ca. 80 psi in der Hauptkammer (z.b. in Ogau). --> 40% sag.
 Ins piggy mach ich oft sogar noch weniger. HS/LS hab ich voll offen .bei ca. 80 kg in vollausrüstung. keine Durchschläge

wirkliche unterschiede in der Progression konnte ich aber noch nie feststellen?!


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

Die 75psi gelten aber für SPV ! Und der hat kein SPV, sondern ist die "shim-version", sprich Intrinsic. 

Wenn also 150psi der Normaldruck im Piggy sind und du nur die Hälfte drin hast, ist ja klar, dass du keinen Unterschied von 1 zu 4 spürst, da der Druck insgesamt zu niedrig ist.

Für die Hauptkammer entscheidet der Sag - das ist aus vielen Gründen sehr individuell.


----------



## Straightflush (15. Mai 2009)

o.k. das ist ein arggument. Da muss ich noch mal in die Anleitung schauen. ich bin mir fast sicher, dass der druck da für den isx-6 angegeben ist. vielleicht bin ich ja uch nur zu doof zum lesen

Edit:

hier ein Link auf eine Datei, die erklärt, wie man mit dem Dampfer den Service sleber machen kann:

http://www.manitoumtb.com/guides/Sh...anual - Rev NC.pdf?cvar1=5/15/2009+2:26:07+AM

allerdings erkennt man nichts, was uns mit unserer Frage weiterhilft. Gut dass die so sorgsam mit den teilen umgehen (seite 18


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt verwirrt....

....habs heute mal getestet...zwischen 50PSI (was mein bisheriger Wert ist) und 150PSI kann ich keinen signifikanten Unterschied feststellen. Hatte aber auf dem Trail das Gefühl (was auch einbildung sein kann) das der Hinterbau bei 150PSI schlechter über Hindernisse rollt.

Warum steht da in der kack Anleitung nichts genau über den Evolver?
Warum wird der Evolver bei den Manuals nicht gelistet?

Jedenfalls von meinem Technischen Verständnis her würde ich sagen das 50PSI ausreichen, wie gesagt, konnte selbst so den Dämpfer nie zum Durchschlagen bringen und der Druck dient ja nur als Gegendruck auf den Trennkolben und wieso sollte das da groß anders sein als bei der SPV Version, da wird sich nix groß Unterscheiden.


Aber wäre mir trotzdem lieb da ein genaues Statement von Manitou zu lesen mit Begründung....hmpf


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ....habs heute mal getestet...zwischen 50PSI (was mein bisheriger Wert ist) und 150PSI kann ich keinen signifikanten Unterschied feststellen.



meine Worte...


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Achja, desweiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das "to" net "bis" heist anstatt "auf"



> For the Evolver shocks the shim version is charged to 150psi. ....



Also bis 150PSI

Hab ein paar Englisch Studenten und LK´ler aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gefragt...


der eine sagt es bedeutet "auf" der andere "bis" 

Ich glaube bis


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

...ich würde es als "auf" interpretieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

Es heisst "auf", glaubs einfach. Ob derjenige, der diese Anleitung geschrieben hat, wusste wieso, sei mal dahingestellt.

Es macht aber einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob der Druck im Piggy höher oder niedriger ist, denn damit "spannt" man die Druckstufe vor! 
Also wenig Druck im Piggy = Verstellbereich der Druckstufe im soften Bereich. 
Entsprechend bei hohem Druck = Verstellbereich der Druckstufe im straffen Bereich. 
Von 100psi auf 130psi hab ich schon deutlich gemerkt, vorher hatte ich die Highspeed fast zu, jetzt nur ca. ein Drittel.

Ist aber immer auch vom Druck in der Hauptkammer abhängig - man soll ja also (doch!) zuerst den Piggy aufpumpen, dann den Sag einstellen, dann die Druckstufe ausprobieren, und wenns zu straff ist, kann man dann den Druck im Piggy noch etwas reduzieren.
Die Highspeed Druckstufe setzt ja erst im letzten Drittel des Federwegs ein, insofern würde ja auch die Verstellung in Richtung "progressiver" am Volumenrädchen dazu passen.


PS in der Anleitung von 2008 ist nur der Druck für den Evolver mit SPV angegeben (gibts den überhaupt?).


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das ist schon auf den Intrinsic Evolver übertragbar....da es imo keinen SPV Evolver gibt, und Intrinsic basiert auf SPV Technologie.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ma ein paar Sachen von MTBR rausgesucht, meist sind die Statements dort recht Technisch fundiert:



> With all due respect I must disagree with you. The limits for the IFP chamber is 50 to 175psi. and that is in the manual. You are suggesting a very high pressure. There is no mention in the manual about a minimum pressure "so that the piston can be pressurized". I would suggest that you start at about 100psi. and play with small changes to find what you like. Much above 100psi. makes the shock harsh. Personally I think that you want it as low as possible. I run mine at 60psi. and I'm 220lbs






> I've been running my Evolver 6 on my Nomad for several months now. I'm 185lbs. and run the main pressure right at my weight and the bottomout pressure at 60psi. I realize the bottomout chamber has an effect through more of the travel range than just bottomout, but that is supposed to be its primary function






> Running 75 in the IFP, but until I can ride it harder I wouldn't have any idea how this really affects the stroke. Shock is mounted on a Transition Covert.






> BTW- I just got mine back from a rebuild/refresh. Yes, I can confirm what was posted earlier by pvflyer, you have to run at least 150psi in the piggyback. It's not a variable pressure thing like the SPV chambers on other Manitou shocks. If you don't keep it properly pressurized, the IFP can move out of the correct position, causing a loss of travel. This happened to me when I was running low pressures in there thinking that's how it worked. I lost about .25" of stroke.
> 
> I have all my travel back now. Woot!





> .I see this higher pressure...140-150 psi...deal keeps coming up for the piggyback air charging. I've tried that pressure on mine, and the shock did not perform well at all. Small bump compliance got very harsh and the bottomout performance got strong enough to limit travel.
> 
> The one thing that I find confusing in this situation is the fact that I'm pretty sure the IFP design in the Manitou air shocks is basically the same in the Intrinsic and SPV models, and that the difference is in the circuitry of the valving as to how the pressurized IFP will affect the shock's operation. Now...if Manitou's IFP is designed to operate with integrity at pressures as low 50 psi for the SPV models, why is it not capable of operating at 50 psi in the Intrinsic mode? My understanding of the difference in piggyback operation between the SPV and Intrinsic air shocks is that both models have the circuitry that influences bottomout performance, but the Intrinsic models do not have the same circuitry that affects pedal platform like the SPV models. Note, that I didn't say that there is no small bump compliance influence when you jack up the pressure in the piggyback in an Intrinsic model...but it is not a true pedal platform as contained in the SPV model.
> 
> I've had two and currently still have one 4-Way Air SPV shock on one of my Bullits. This shock operates with full integrity at low SPV pressures as long as you don't let it go below 50psi. I can't see why the IFP in the Intrinsic models would be so completely different, when all Manitou really had to do was disable or modify the circuitry that created pedal platform...simplification instead of complication. Now...I realize that there may be a totally different issue going on here in the ISX-6 that indeed might require a wholly different approach, but it doesn't seem logical.





> I've just taken another look in my manual that came with my shock. There is absolutely no mention anywhere that the pressure must be set to a fixed "150psi". They do however lump it together with SPV shocks though with the pressure range of 50 to 175psi. If it was meant to be run at a fixed 150psi. I think they would have said so.
> 
> I have also previously had a look to the online service manual and the shocks are covered together. The SPV shocks appear to be exactly the same except they have a SPValve on the piston and shocks like ours have a shim stack.
> 
> ...





> To report back, I phoned Manitou earlier and left a message with their technical help line. I just got a call back and asked the question about the pressure in the IFP. I was told that it can be anywhere from 50 to 175psi. with no ill effect and he suggested that I start out from about 100psi. and go up and down. I think he thought I just got the shock.



Jedenfalls passt das anscheinend mit 50-175PSI,
hab jetzt nicht alles gequotet, jedenfalls gibt es anscheinend einen Manitou Service Mitarbeiter der das mit den 150 festen PSI in die Welt gesetzt hat, aber telefonisch
haben sie 50-175PSI bestätigt im Manual haben die das einfach mit den SPV Modellen zusammengeworfen, jedoch auch auf die Intrinsic Dämpfer übertragbar.

Und nun wieder zu meiner Theoretischen ansicht:
Wenn ein fester Wert von 150PSI erforderlich wäre, warum die Möglichkeit bieten die Luft zu verstellen? Gibt Dämpfer wie den alten Vanilla RC oder aktuell den Vivid, da ist
kein Luftventil vorhanden da im Piggy in fester Wert ist, wäre ja hier dann auch der Fall, oder? Desweiteren heist der Dämpfer ISX-4 oder 6, die Zahl ist indikator dafür was verstellbar ist:

4:
-Luft Hauptkammer
-Luft Piggy
-Zugstufe
-Volumen Piggy
6:
-High
-Lowspeeddruckstufe

wenn der Druck im Piggy ein fester Wert wäre, müssten die Dämpfer ISX-3 und 5 heissen. 

Und wie ich schon sagte, warum sollte das nur wegen Intrinsic anders sein als beim SPV Dämpfer? Wenn 50 PSI bei einem SPV Dämpfer reicht um den Trennkolben unter druck zu halten, warum dann nicht bei einen SPV? Die ganze Intrinsic und SPV Geschichte Spielt sich rein auf der Kolbenstange ab, das hat in erster Linie erstmal wenig mit dem Piggy zutun, deshalb bin ich mir da sicher das sich da Technisch nichts unterscheidet.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

Ja und nein.

Die 150psi sind mE ein Standardwert, den ein Servicemitarbeiter setzt, um erstmal eine Einstellung zu haben. 
Denn in dem Bereich dürfte die Druckstufe so brutal sein, dass man am Verstellrädchen schon einen deutlichen Effekt merkt (wenn man mit 50psi anfinge, würde man ziemlich sicher bei einem normal schweren Biker recht wenig Unterschied zwischen 1 und 4 und Hispeed auf und zu  merken).

Die 50-175psi Begrenzung auch für Intrinsic, nicht nur SPV ist wahrscheinlich, aber nirgends dokumentiert. Wenn du mit 50psi klarkommst, warum nicht - nur drunter tät ich auch nicht gehen.

SPV ist ein schwimmender Kolben mit einem luftdruckbeeinflussten Trägheitsventil. 
Intrinsic sind Shims, die Hispeed und Lowspeeddruckstufe darstellen und ebenfalls durch einen Gegenluftdruck im Piggy "vorgespannt" werden. 
Denk ich mir. Oder?


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

> SPV ist ein schwimmender Kolben mit einem luftdruckbeeinflussten Trägheitsventil.
> Intrinsic sind Shims, die Hispeed und Lowspeeddruckstufe darstellen und ebenfalls durch einen Gegenluftdruck im Piggy "vorgespannt" werden.
> Denk ich mir. Oder?



Ja, wie gesagt, beide Techniken haben mit dem Piggy erstma wenig zutun da sich beide Technologien rein auf der Kolbenstange abspielen. 


Ob man jetzt zwischen 1 und 4 bei 50PSI keinen Unterschied merkt mag erstmal je nach Vorliebe egal sein, da ich z.b. auf 1 fahre, denk jeder stell sich da einen Wert ein den er behält, dh. ist es eig. egal ob man nun beim verdrehen was merkt oder nicht.
Highspeed fahr ich auch komplett offen, was eig. eh zu empfehlen ist, da der Dämpfer eh nicht durchschlägt und man ja Federweg nutzen will und ihn nicht mit der Highspeed Druckstufe verpuffen lassen möchte, aber das ist auch ansichtssache, genauso schauts mit der Lowspeed Druckstufe aus, fahr ich auch offen, will meinen Dämpfer nicht die sensibilität nehmen....Deswegen find ich den ISX6 toller als den 4er, man kann alles rausdrehen und muss kein Werkseitig fest eingestelltes Setup rumfahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

Kolbenstange? Aber du kennst das Schnittbild vom Swinger SPV 4-way im 08er Manual?

Im Übrigen gebe ich dir recht (kann ich aber nur fürs Tork beurteilen, wenn..). Wenn der Sag stimmt, schlägt er idR nicht durch.
Manchmal aber doch, und da denke ich hängst halt von Sitzposition und Gesamtgewicht ab, vermute  ich. Bei mir hatte er halt bei 150/100 voll durchgeschlagen bei so schlecht (auf dem Hinterrad) gelandeten <1m Kickern. Bei 40% Sag. 
Das muss also schon jeder für sich austesten, und da ist ein Wert zwischen 100-150psi als Ausgangspunkt sicher sinnvoll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2009)

Poste mal das Bild wenns geht 

Aber ich denke nicht das ich mich da jetzt irre....das SPV Ventil sitzt auf der Kolbenstange


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

et voilá :









SPV.

Ich mach das ja nur weil ich mich sonst immer noch über diese ****** bei C aufreg die mein rottes ES nicht reparieren wollen...


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2009)

Ja, du bestätigst ja gerade meine Aussage...


Auf dem Kolben sitzt die SPV Einheit, steht ja auch SPV Piston da 


Oben hast du den Trennkolben (floating Piston)
Und dann halt noch die Volumenverstellung und das Luftventil.


----------



## x-cite (12. September 2009)

Hi

Hab ein Tork 8.0....  und somit auch den Dämpfer

Hab ein Problem: Wenn ich den SAG mit dem SAG-Meter auf so 30 % einstelle dann würd ich fast bei jedem Drop einen Durschlag riskieren.

Gewicht mit ausrüstung und zeugs bei 65 kg ungefähr.
Was ist da los ??


----------



## decolocsta (12. September 2009)

Highspeed Druckstufe reindrehen, Volumen verkleinern usw.

Aber hast du ihn wirklich zum durchschlagen gebracht?

Normal wird er am ende sehr sehr progressiv, egal in welchem Setup.


----------



## x-cite (12. September 2009)

Also einmal war der Gummiring nur so 2-3 mm drauf. War also nicht mehr viel übrig
Mir ist das mit den 30% SAG sehr sehr komisch vorgekommen. 
Selbst als ich nur nen Randstein runtergefahrn bin war nicht mehr viel weg hinten frei.

Weiß nicht ob das so richtig ist ??


----------



## decolocsta (12. September 2009)

naja, 2-3mm reichen schon, die wirst du sicher so schnell nicht freimachen 

das mit dem Randstein ist auch normal so, da du ja auf dem Sattel sitzt und das sehr verfälscht, immerhin landen da 65kilo auf dem Sattel.

stell dein Fahrwerk guten gewissens auf 33% Sag ein.

Sollte alles soweit richtig sein 

Hau 50 PSI in den Piggy, stell das Volumen auf 1, dreh High und Lowspeed kompression
voll raus und stell dein Sag auf 33 Prozent ein.

Dan teste ausgiebig.
Bei bedarf kannst du dann die Parameter anpassen.


----------



## x-cite (12. September 2009)

okey danke dir.

Werds so mal morgen geleich probieren  
Und dann berichten.

^^ Hab mir nur gedanken gemacht .... weil die drops waren nicht besonders hoch.

Gruß andi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. September 2009)

by the way... ich vertick meinen in faktisch neuem Zustand.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## harke (27. Dezember 2009)

ist es normal das der evolver auf dem ersten centimeter beim ausfedern faktisch knirscht?
ist das die zugstufe?
gesund fühlt sich das iwie nicht an ,keine ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Dezember 2009)

ja, ist die zugstufe.


----------



## JAY-COP (5. März 2010)

Danke prong!
deine angaben zum grund steup haben mir echt wieter geholfen!!

gruß Jay


----------



## githriz (16. März 2010)

*Vorab: alle Infos in diesem Beitrag beziehen sich auf die Intrinsic Variante des Dämpfers, wie sie auch im Torque verbaut ist.*

Mir war die Zugstufe am Evolver zu langsam.
Deshalb habe ich den Dämpfer aufgemacht und den Shimstack angepasst.

Dabei habe ich mir auch in die Intrinsic-Einheit angeschaut.
Die besteht aus einer Nadel für die Low- und einem Federbelasteten  Ventil für die Highspeed Druckstufe.
Ohne Belüftung nach aussen. Auch der Shimstack ist "klassisch", ohne eingeschlossenes Gasvolumen.

Was ich damit sagen will: das Dämpfungsverhalten sollte nicht vom Luftdruck im Piggy abhängig sein.
Die einzige technische Erklärung die mir für dieses hier im Forum öfter beschriebene Verhalten einfällt, wäre Luft im Dämpfungskreislauf.
Diese würde bei höherem AGB-Druck stärker komprimiert werden und hätte damit einen geringeren Einfluss auf die Dämpfung.

Lt. Wartungsanleitung kommt in den Intrinsic-Evolver 150psi in den AGB.
Wenn der IFP richtig gesetzt ist, hat man damit auch eine schön einstellbare Progression über den Volumenversteller.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Der Volumenversteller arbeitet über eine Scheibe, die unterschiedliche Öffnungen freigibt.
Daher ganz wichtig: möchte man am Piggydruck veränderungen vornehmen, immer den Volumeneinsteller erst auf "1" drehen. Ansonsten ist nicht das ganze Volumen belüftet und die O-Ringe könnten beim darüberfahren Schaden nehmen.

*Imho müßte man beim Setup also wie folgt vorgehen:*


Volumeneinsteller auf 1
150 psi in das Piggy
Druckstufen in mittlere Stellung
Sag einstellen
Zugstufe grob anpassen
Fahren und Druckstufen, Zugstufe, Druck in der Hauptkammer und Progression anpassen.

Dabei sollte man auch beachten: 
Der Dämpfer will erst ein wenig "warmgefahren" werden. Sogenannte "Parking lot tests" sind nur für eine grobe Gundeinstellung gut.
High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe haben eine gewisse Überschneidung: ist die Highspeed komplett offen, hat auch die Lowspeed eine geringere Wirkung und vice versa.


*Noch zwei Technische Infos:*

Das original verwendete Öl ist lt. Support Motorex 5w(CsT @ 40°C: 22.6, @ 100°C: 5.6, VI: 200).

Die Setztiefe des IFP ist 42 mm bei dem 222/70 Modell.
Daraus und aus folgenden Daten kann man auch die Setztiefen für die anderen Modelle ableiten: 
Höhe des Volumeneinstellers: 24 mm
Durchmesser Kolbenstange: 12 mm
Innendurchmesser AGB: 25,5 mm


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2010)

Hast du Motorex Öl wieder rein oder Silkolene?


----------



## decolocsta (16. März 2010)

im Piggy sollte noch ein Shimstack sitzen,

und der Druckbereich sollte Manitoutypisch zwischen 50-170 Psi liegen.
Das mit den 150 fixen Psi hat ma jemand von Manitou in den Umlauf gebracht,
hat sich aber im nachhinein als falsch herausgestellt.
Wäre ja auch schmarn den Dämpfer dann mit einem Luftventil auszustatten,
dann hätten sie es wie beim Metel gemacht und den Dämpfer ums Luftventil beschnitten.

Desweiteren ließ sich der Dämpfer in meinem Augen auch sehr bescheiden fahren mit 150PSI.


----------



## githriz (16. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hast du Motorex Öl wieder rein oder Silkolene?



Ich habe Silkolene Pro RSF 5wt benutzt.


----------



## githriz (16. März 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> im Piggy sollte noch ein Shimstack sitzen,



Da ist definitiv kein Shimstack im Piggy.



decolocsta schrieb:


> und der Druckbereich sollte Manitoutypisch zwischen 50-170 Psi liegen.



Vorsicht! Bei einem SPV-Dämpfer sind unterschiedliche Drücke im AGB sinvoll und auch nicht schädlich, da die Druckstufe darüber gesteuert wird.
D.h. niedriger Druck-> wenig Druckstufe-> keine Gefahr von Kavitation.

Bei einem Dämpfer wie dem Evolver mit Intrinsic ist die Dämpfung unabhängig vom Druck im AGB. D.h. ein niedriger Druck führt unter Umständen zur Beschädigung des Dämpfers!



decolocsta schrieb:


> Das mit den 150 fixen Psi hat ma jemand von Manitou in den Umlauf gebracht,
> hat sich aber im nachhinein als falsch herausgestellt.



Beziehst du dich dabei auf die von dir zitierten Beiträge von mtbr.com? 

Die 150psi stehen so auch im Serviceguide.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch schmarn den Dämpfer dann mit einem Luftventil auszustatten,
> dann hätten sie es wie beim Metel gemacht und den Dämpfer ums Luftventil beschnitten.



Nicht unbedingt. Das Ventil erleichtert den Service.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Desweiteren ließ sich der Dämpfer in meinem Augen auch sehr bescheiden fahren mit 150PSI.



Weiter oben schreibst Du:



decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt verwirrt....
> 
> ....habs heute mal getestet...zwischen 50PSI (was mein bisheriger Wert ist) und 150PSI kann ich keinen signifikanten Unterschied feststellen. Hatte aber auf dem Trail das Gefühl (was auch einbildung sein kann) das der Hinterbau bei 150PSI schlechter über Hindernisse rollt.
> [...]
> ...



Das Statement ist leider nur von mir, dafür aber mit Begründung.


----------



## decolocsta (16. März 2010)

Jo, deine Begründung klingt einleuchtend!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2010)

Ich habe noch nebulös das Schnittbild vor Augen und dachte eigentlich, dass der Druck im Piggy über das Öl einen Gegendruck zur Hauptkammer aufbaut - je nach Druckverhältnis spricht dann auch die Druckstufe anders an (also so ähnlich wie bei meiner Durolux) - wobei das natürlich in gewissen Grenzen geschieht, weswegen bei zuviel oder zuwenig Druck keine weitere Veränderung des Ansprechverhaltens stattfindet, sondern bloss der Dämpfer Schaden nimmt.

Ist mir aber auch egal, da ich im Bereich des erlaubten Drucks durchaus deutliche Veränderugen habe. 
Mich interessierte mehr der Einfluss des Öls, da bei (der nun hoffentlich vergangenen) Kälte der Dämpfer wie auch die Gabel zu zäh waren. 

Das Auseinanderbauen scheint ja einfach zu sein, gehts denn auch so einfach zusammen oder brauchts da Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (16. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nebulös das Schnittbild vor Augen und dachte eigentlich, dass der Druck im Piggy über das Öl einen Gegendruck zur Hauptkammer aufbaut



Der Druck im AGB setzt das gesamte Ölvolumen unter Druck.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> - je nach Druckverhältnis spricht dann auch die Druckstufe anders an (also so ähnlich wie bei meiner Durolux)



Das geschieht nur, wenn ein System wie beim DHX oder wie SPV (sprich Belüftung nach aussen oder eingeschlossenes Gasvolumen) vorhanden ist.
Wie die Durolux intern aufgebaut ist, weiss ich nicht.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> - wobei das natürlich in gewissen Grenzen geschieht, weswegen bei zuviel oder zuwenig Druck keine weitere Veränderung des Ansprechverhaltens stattfindet, sondern bloss der Dämpfer Schaden nimmt.



Imho gehören in den Intrinsic Evolver AGB 150psi. Nicht mehr, vor allem aber nicht weniger. Begründung steht oben. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist mir aber auch egal, da ich im Bereich des erlaubten Drucks durchaus deutliche Veränderugen habe.
> Mich interessierte mehr der Einfluss des Öls, da bei (der nun hoffentlich vergangenen) Kälte der Dämpfer wie auch die Gabel zu zäh waren.



Das wird sich auch mit anderem Öl nicht vermeiden lassen.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Auseinanderbauen scheint ja einfach zu sein, gehts denn auch so einfach zusammen oder brauchts da Spezialwerkzeug?



Du brauchst zum Zusammenbau die gleichen Werkzeuge wie zum zerlegen.

Ich nehme an den Serviceguide kennst du? Da steht alles drin was du brauchst.
Die "Special Socket" von Schritt 5 ist eine 31mm Nuss. Da kommst du auch mit dem Rollgabelschlüssel nicht rein. Ich habe eine 32er Nuss mit Blechstreifen angepasst.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2010)

Hab ich, alles klar - danke ! Werde mich Ende des Sommers mal dranmachen.


----------



## tom75 (15. April 2010)

Habe einen Evolver ISX-6 von 2009, der beim Einfedern quietscht. Reicht es da, wenn man nur eine Luftkammer-Wartung macht oder wird ein kompletter Service fällig ?
Danke !


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2010)

Quietscht der Dämpfer oder das Gleitlager?


----------



## tom75 (15. April 2010)

Gute Frage, kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen. Könnte mal die Gleitlager auswechseln und nochmal testen. 

Aber wie ist das bei einer Luftkammer-Wartung, muß der Dämpfer komplett zerlegt werden mit Ölwechsel, etc. ?


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. April 2010)

Hi
ich würde gerne meinen Evolver auch einmal aufmachen und mit neuem Öl versehen sowie die Dichtungen und den Schaumstoff ring begutachten.

Gibt es dazu eine Service-Anleitung ? 

Welches Öl sollte verwendet werden  5wt - von welchem Hersteller - vollsynthetisch - gabelöl ? 

Auf Seite 2 funktioniert der Link zur Anleitung leider nicht mehr - würde mich freuen wenn noch mal jemand die Anleitung verlinken oder hochladen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom75 (18. April 2010)

Habe die Gleitbuchsen gewechselt und bei einer kleinen Runde auf dem Hometrail war kein Quietschen mehr zu hören. 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp !


----------



## tom75 (19. April 2010)

Hier der Link: 

http://www.manitoumtb.com/manual_do... Service Manual - Rev NC.pdf&t=Service Guides


----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2010)

tom75 schrieb:


> Habe die Gleitbuchsen gewechselt und bei einer kleinen Runde auf dem Hometrail war kein Quietschen mehr zu hören.
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp !



Meiner quietscht erst seit ich die Gleitlager gewechselt habe. 

@pioneer pixel: irgerdwer hat hier vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine bebilderte Anleitung zum Zerlegen gepostet -SuFu! 
Ich werde meinen erst zerlegen, wenn er kein Öl mehr suppt, da ich dann wieder was reinkippen muss. Aber jetzt sind bald zwei Jahre rum und er geht immer noch abartig gut....dont fix if it aint broke...


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. April 2010)

Meiner hat angefangen zu quietschen beim schnellen Einfedern und scheint nicht mehr zu suppen. Also werd ich ihn mal aufmachen müssen.
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Jogi (19. April 2010)

soll das heissen, wenn öl rauskommt, ist alles gut? Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, grad erst richtig hergenommen und jetzt sabbert Öl raus. Bisher wars immer nur ein feiner Ölfilm auf der Kolbenstange und beim letzten Ausritt halt etwas mehr. Aber wenns so sein soll, ists mir auch recht


----------



## Giant XTC (20. April 2010)

Was heisst den "raussuppen"?. Mein Evolver ist ziemlich trocken. Sieht also nicht wirklich anedsr auch als die 36er Fox.

Sollte man dann schon was machen?


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. April 2010)

Hi - im Service-Manual ist die Rede vom IFP-Removal  sowie dem Air-Can-Tool.

Werden diese Werkzeuge zwingende benötigt ? Wenn ja wo bekommt man diese - wenn nein was kann man alternativ verwenden ?


----------



## decolocsta (21. April 2010)

zu den fixen 150 PSI


wieso steht dann auf den neueren Evolvern 80-170 PSI?


----------



## githriz (22. April 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> zu den fixen 150 PSI
> 
> 
> wieso steht dann auf den neueren Evolvern 80-170 PSI?



Handelt es sich evt. um die in der Anleitung erwähnte SPV-Version des Dämpfers?


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2010)

nope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (23. April 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Evolver Experten, ich will nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen.

Weiß jemand wie stark der Unterschied zwischen ISX-4 und ISX-6 ist? Bin am überlegen von meinem DHX 4 auf Luft umzusteigen und hab leider noch keine Ahnung wie sich eine verstellbare High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe in der Realität bemerkbar machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2010)

Naja in gewissem Sinne ist die ja durch den Druck im Piggy immer noch einstellbar - aber natürlich nicht getrennt. Ich muss aber sagen, die Highspeed habe ich eh offen (mache keine heftigen Sprünge) und die Lowspeed drehe ich nur für tretlastige längere Passagen zu - wenn du auf das beides verzichten kannst, tuts sicher auch der ISX-4. 
Pass aber auf es gibt verschiedene Versionene AFAIK (gross/klein)...


----------



## hoschi23 (24. April 2010)

Hi, 

ich fahre einen ISX 4 mit "Intrinsic Damping".....also was kommt jetzt ins PIGGY rein?  

Fixe 150 PSI oder ein Wert zwisch 75PSI - 175PSI (laut Tabelle) ???

Bin total verwirrt und des Manual von Manitou hilft mir auch net weiter!


----------



## decolocsta (24. April 2010)

das ist die Preisfrage


----------



## hoschi23 (25. April 2010)

...ich nehme den "Telefonjoker" ! 

Ich werde wie gehabt einen variablen Druck zwischen 50psi-175psi im Piggy einstellen (da hilft die Tabelle schon ganz gut als Anhaltspunkt), denn ansonst würde ein Luftventil am Piggy (wie Deco in einem Post schon geschrieben hat) für mich auch keinen Sinn machen wenn da ein fester Wert von 150 PSI rein müsste 

vielleicht findet ja noch jemand des "Rätsels Lösung"


----------



## Beinkraft (28. April 2010)

hallo!

hat jemand von euch zufällig noch einen isx-6 "rumliegen"? suche einen in 222mm EBL - der wurde doch in canyons verbaut soweit ich weiß!

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## TorqueFreeride (30. April 2010)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde,

Bin gerade dabei meinen Dämpfer einzustellen.
Hat ja alles soweit super geklappt dank des Super Forums hier. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie wirkt sich der Druck im Piggy auf das Fahrverhalten aus?  Durchschlagschutz ist klar. Gibt es da noch andere Faktoren? 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. April 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre beeinflusst der Druck im Piggy die Druckstufe bzw. deren Verstellbereich und Abstufung je Klick.


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Mai 2010)

Hi ich hatte jetzt beim Evolver ISX-6 2 mal die Situation, dass er beim härteren Fahren ca. 30 PSI Luft gelassen hat. Halte ich den Dämpfer unter Wasser kann man nichts erkennen - auch im Ruhezustand verliert er keine Luft. 

Es ist wie gesagt bisher nur 2 mal aufgetreten - wo würdet ihr den Fehler suchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCry (26. Mai 2010)

So, gibts schon neuigkeiten bezüglich des Piggyback drucks?
Wiege so ca. 65-75 kg (weiß ich zurzeit gar nicht  )
Also 150?
Oder dann doch 80-90 Psi?
Nochmal zum sichergehen:
zuerst alles "aufschrauben"(high- und low etc.), dann piggyback mit dem Druck versehen, Sag einstellen, dann rest einstellen?=)
Danke 
MfG


----------



## woodybender (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

würde bei der Gewichtsklasse mal im Piggy 90-100 PSI probieren, in der Hauptkammer mal 140 PSI, langsame und schnelle Druckstufe mal raus, so und jetzt mal die Heimstrecke fahren, wenn der Dämpfer beim hochfahren und beim bremsen zu sehr wippt langsame Druckstufe reindrehen aber immer langsam, wenn es zu Durchschlägen kommt schnelle Druckstufe reindrehen, falls das nichts bringt den Druck in der Hauptkammer erhöhen.

viel Erfolg


----------



## BlackCry (27. Mai 2010)

vielen dank sobald mein lrs da is, wird ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

Servus Leute,

mein ISX 6 scheint ziemlich trocken zu sein. Es ist kein Ölfilm zu sehen und auf den ersten paar mm beim Einfedern läuft er etwas "rubbelig". Dichtung trocken oder sogar defekt?

Ich werde also versuchen einen Ölwechsel selber zu machen und mir dabei auch die Dichtungen anschauen.

Was aber tun wenn die Dichtungen hinüber sind? Woher bekomme ich neue?

Wieweit muss ich denn zerlegen, ich habe zwar die Anleitung, möchte aber eigentlich nur so weit wie nötig zerlegen.

Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## githriz (8. Juni 2010)

Zerlegen musst du komplett nach Anleitung.
Du kommst nicht an die Luftkammer, ohne den Dämpfungskreislauf zu öffnen.

Die Dichtungen sollte dein Fachhändler bei MCG bestellen können.


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

Ok, und an Werkzeug benötige ich alles was in der Anleitung steht plus das geheime Manitou Tool (31mm Nuss  ?

Öl nehme ich 5wt Gabelöl?

Was passiert wenn ich jetzt noch ein paar Tage mit niedrigem Ölstand weiterfahre? Geht da was kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (8. Juni 2010)

1. Ja
2. Beim Öl nicht an der wt-Angabe, sondern an den Cst orientieren. Genaueres dazu findest du hier.
3. Wer weiß? Du hast ja in der Luftkammer keinen Ölstand in dem Sinne, lediglich einen leichten Schmierfilm. Wenn das jetzt trocken läuft, evt. sogar mit feinem Staub als Schmirgel dazwischen, ist das natürlich nicht gut für die Dichtungen und die Kolbenbeschichtung.


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

3. Hast natürlich recht! Also doch lieber schnell ölen.

Noch was, wo steht wieviel Öl da rein muss?


----------



## githriz (8. Juni 2010)

In die Luftkammer kommt nur wenig Öl, 1-2ml reicht. Die Dichtungen entweder mit Öl bestreichen oder mit geeignetem Fett (Judy Butter, RSP Ultra Slick o. ä.).
Die Dämpfung wird komplett befüllt, wieviel das genau ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Sollte aber weniger als 100ml sein.


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

Was heisst den komplett befüllt? Einfach bis zum Anschlag oder muss ich die bestimmte Menge noch herausfinden?


----------



## githriz (8. Juni 2010)

Hast du die Anleitung komplett durchgelesen? Falls nicht, mach das erst einmal. Danach sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein.


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

Ok, die Info hatte ich überlesen.

Danke!


----------



## coolin (9. Juni 2010)

hallo miteinander
kann mir einer von euch verraten, warum mein *ISX-6* so ein großes losbrechmoment hat?
habe das bike(also auch den dämpfer) jetzt so 5 monate (hab es neu gekauft) und es war von anfang an so und hat sich kaum oder garnicht gebessert. ist das normal, so als eine art propedal? oder ist das bei euren dämpfern anders und ist meiner vielleicht defekt?
danke schonmal 
lg


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2010)

Meinen kann man von komplett seekrank bis total bockig einstellen.


----------



## Giant XTC (9. Juni 2010)

Wie sind denn die Einstellungen? Zugstufe, Luftdruck, usw...


----------



## coolin (9. Juni 2010)

genau kann ich es momentan nicht sagen, hab verletztungspause -.-. aber ich habe oft mein setup gewechselt und zwar mit allen einstellungsmöglichkeiten. das schlechte ansprechen war jedoch immer da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn du im Piggy so 60-70psi hast und beide Druckstufen voll nach links aufdrehst, ebenso die Zugstufe voll auf, sollte die Bude schaukeln wie verrückt und den kleinsten Kiesel wegschlucken. Vorausgesetzt, der Sag ist bei so 25-35%. (nicht, dass man so fahren sollte, nur zum Test!)
Das kann man auch mit zB Gipsarm feststellen.


----------



## coolin (11. Juni 2010)

hi cxfahrer
xD bevor ich deinen post gelesen hab, hab ichs genau so eingestellt und es funzt schon sehr viel besser  aber danke!
ps hatte ne op am fuß vor 6 wochen und kann jetzt schon wieder im sitzen ein bisschen rumradeln


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juni 2010)

Na dann gute Besserung und schönes Schaukeln.


----------



## -Soulride- (14. Juni 2010)

So ich bin mittlerweile auch ISX-6 Besitzer. Ich hab bei 78kg für die erste Testrunde mal 150 Psi in Hauptkammer und Piggy. Sag muss ich aber noch genauer einstellen, war nur schnell vor ner kleinen Tour mit Anhang.

Ich hatte zuerst 100 Psi im Piggy, hab aber beim Test im Hof kaum einen unterschied gemerkt wenn ich an den Druckstufen oder am Volumen-Versteller gespielt hab. Was mir im Vergleich zum DHX aufgefallen ist: Der Evolver gibt den ersten Teil vom Federweg verdammt schnell frei, da mach ich mir grad noch bissl sorgen was die Reserven angeht. Für Trails allerdings super, wenn ich im sitzen über Wurzeln fahr merk ich kaum was  (Normal sitz ich natürlich nicht, bevor wieder die Trolle kommen).

Wie krieg ichs hin das der Dämpfer bissl gleichmäßiger anspricht? Noch mehr Druck ins Piggy geht ja kaum, bei mehr Druck in der Hauptkammer passt der Sag nicht. Was ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden hab ist was die Volumen Verstellung am Piggy genau macht.. Kann mir da wer helfen?

Edit: So Problem gefunden, im Piggy bleibt scheinbar fast garkeine Luft. Ich hab so ne normale Pämpferpumpe die beim Torque dabei war (mit Schraubverschluss), ich hoff mal es liegt nur am abschrauben. Gibts einen Trick oder irgendwas das man leicht übersehen kann? Volumeneinstellung hab ich auf 1, Druck- und Zugstufe ganz offen.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2010)

Piggy geht mit einer normalen Pumpe, das Zischen ist unerheblich. 100psi sind viel im Verhältnis zu 150psi, da hast du zuviel Druckstufe auch wenn komplett offen. Ich tät da mal mit 60-70psi anfangen (bei Stufe eins!) und die Druckstufen etwas zu drehen, und dann Bordsteindroppen gehen (so 50-100cm) dann siehst du, was für Reserven der hat. Bergauf dann die rote zu drehen und den Versteller am Piggy auf 4 - dann ist der Dämpfer quasi blockiert. 

Der Dämpfer hat auf Stufe 4 Reserven ohne Ende, und ich fahre übrigens auch immer im Sitzen die Wurzeltrails im Bikepark  spart doch Kraft  ....


----------



## -Soulride- (15. Juni 2010)

Ne da bleibt definitiv keine Luft im Piggy. Völlig wurscht ob Volumen auf 1 und alles offen oder 4 und alles zu, ich kann den Federweg beim federn im Stand immer voll ausnutzen. Is auch kein Wunder wenn kein Gegendruck da is. Morgen mal im Bikeshop vorbeischauen ob die Luft reinkriegen...


----------



## PioneerPixel (15. Juni 2010)

Das Problem mit dem Piggy hatte ich auch, da hier ja nur sehr wenig Volumen ist, entweicht die Luft sehr schnell. Abhilfe hat nur eine bessere Pumpte verschafft. Bei mir hat diese geholfen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Gabelpumpen/SKS-SAM-Daempferpumpe::19675.html


----------



## -Soulride- (15. Juni 2010)

So ich war grad im Bikeshop, die hatten eine etwas bessere Pumpe und sind mir gleich freundlich zur Hand gegangen. Hat zwar immernoch gezischt aber schon deutlich weniger. Flo mit dem ich getauscht hab hatte auch so ne Luxus-Pumpe, ich denk mal es liegt an meinem "billig Schrott" 

Noch eine andere Frage: Den Sag sollte man doch im stehen einstellen oder? Also mittig aufs Bike stellen, an ne Wand lehnen, ablesen. Wenn ich so auf 33% Sag geh hab ich im sitzen allerdings schon ca. 50% Sag, was mir etwas arg heftig vorkommt. Mach ich was falsch oder is das bei euch auch so?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab im Sitzen 30% ca., das ist mir aber egal, weil ich will auch berghochfahren. Und im Bikepark war das auch ok und auf Trails mit vielen Wurzeln usw auch. 
Musst du halt bischen rumprobieren, hängt ja auch von der Gabel ab, damit es sich harmonisch anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (15. Juni 2010)

So mittlerweile hab ich Druck im Piggy, lag wohl an meiner Pumpe und daran das das Ventil bissl locker war. Mit dem Druck in der Hauptkammer werd ich noch höher gehen, ich hab mir den Dämpfer ja grad deswegen getauscht weil ich das Gewicht vom Bike für Touren runter kriegen will 

Am Wochenende wird in Brixen getestet, ich freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel!


----------



## -Soulride- (24. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder im Evolver Thread für Unruhe sorgen, der is schon so weit hinten 

Eigentlich müsste es ja möglich sein den Dämpfer mit zwei verschiedenen Setups zu fahren:

-Viel Druck in der Hauptkammer und wenig Druckstufe
-Wenig Druck in der Hauptkammer und viel Druckstufe

Stimmt mein Überlegung? Wenn ja hat schon jemand getestet was besser funktioniert? Als letztes noch: Welche Position fahrt ihr normal beim Volumenversteller (1-4)?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Mal wieder im Evolver Thread für Unruhe sorgen, der is schon so weit hinten
> 
> Eigentlich müsste es ja möglich sein den Dämpfer mit zwei verschiedenen Setups zu fahren:
> 
> ...



Du kannst dir auch zwischen den beiden Setups eine beliebige Zwischeneinstellung aussuchen  -im Ernst, würdest du zB an einem Stahlfederdämpfer oder -gabel ständig die Feder wechseln?

Es macht IMHO am ehesten Sinn, erstmal einen brauchbaren Sag herauszufinden, dann einen brauchbaren Druck im Piggy, und dann über den Volumenversteller und die Dämpfung das Feintuning zu machen. 
Dann erst tät ich zB im Park etwas Luft rausnehmen und dafür das Volumen auf 4 drehen zB. - oder andersrum vor einem langen Uphill 10bar mehr reintun, und auf 4 drehen.

Da blickst du doch hinterher sonst nicht mehr durch, da für optimale Funktion nur ein sehr enger Druckbereich in der Hauptkammer taugt (+-5bar).

Viel Druck heisst ja: am Anfang wenig Durchsacken, am Ende zuviel Progression.
Wenig Druck heisst: am Ende zuwenig Progression und Durchsacken am Anfang

Ist also beides nix.


----------



## -Soulride- (24. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch zwischen den beiden Setups eine beliebige Zwischeneinstellung aussuchen



Schon klar. Ich mein damit auch nicht minimal und maximal Druck. Ich bin grad noch am abstimmen und wollte wissen wie andere besser klarkommen. Der Dämpfer arbeitet schon ganz gut, wenn ich allerdings mit halbwegs Sag und offener Druckstufe + Volumen auf 1 einen Bunnyhop oder 3-4 Stufen springe rauscht er mir voll durch. Da brauchts schon recht viel Druckstufe und Volumen auf 3 ums zu verhindern, von Reserven fürn Park mal ganz zu schweigen. Klar mehr Druck würde helfen, dann hab ich aber wieder XC-Sag. Na ich werd mal rumspielen, ich glaub am Lago testet sichs ganz gut


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> ... Na ich werd mal rumspielen, ich glaub am Lago testet sichs ganz gut :



Gardasee wirst du halt keine grossartigen Kanten springen. 
Ballerstrecke, wo man hinten einen fluffig eingestellten Dämpfer braucht, ist eigentlich nur Skull, vielleicht noch 667 oder 409 oder 409bis. 
Die ganzen technischen Sachen fährt man doch eh über die Gabel. 
Tät ich den Dämpfer mit nicht mehr wie 30% Sag einstellen.


----------



## ins (25. Juni 2010)

Ich würde erstmal alles komplett offen stellen, dann Luftdruck einstellen bis der SAG passt und danach mit der Druckstufe spielen, sowie die Volumeneinstellung am Piggy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreiter (2. Juli 2010)

githriz schrieb:


> Die Setztiefe des IFP ist 42 mm bei dem 222/70 Modell.
> Daraus und aus folgenden Daten kann man auch die Setztiefen für die anderen Modelle ableiten:
> Höhe des Volumeneinstellers: 24 mm
> Durchmesser Kolbenstange: 12 mm
> Innendurchmesser AGB: 25,5 mm




Wie genau wird die Setztiefe gemessen?
Hab eben Service an meinem ISX-6 gemacht.
Setztiefe habe ich von Oberkannte IFP Chamber bis zum IFP (außen, nicht in der Vertiefung) gemessen.
Vorhegehen soweit richtig?


Einen Tip noch zum Thema Spezialwerkzeug:
Das "IFP Removal Tool" kann man sich sparen. 
Alternatives Vorhehen:

Rebound Needle aus Damper Shaft entfernen.
Damper Shaft nach unten drücken
Air Can nach oben ziehen
Top Cap draufschrauben (nur auf Air Can, nicht auf Damper Shaft!)
Luft in Hauptkammer pumpen
_PLOPP _- IFP ist draußen 

Hier nochmal das zur Erinnerung das Innenleben mit den Bezeichnungen aus dem Service Manual:


----------



## githriz (2. Juli 2010)

stollenreiter schrieb:


> Wie genau wird die Setztiefe gemessen?
> Hab eben Service an meinem ISX-6 gemacht.
> Setztiefe habe ich von Oberkannte IFP Chamber bis zum IFP (außen, nicht in der Vertiefung) gemessen.
> Vorhegehen soweit richtig?



Korrekt.



> Einen Tip noch zum Thema Spezialwerkzeug:
> Das "IFP Removal Tool" kann man sich sparen.



Du brauchst das IFP Tool ja auch zum Entlüften. Das habe ich auch mit Druck + Unterdruck gemacht, ist aber sicherlich mit dem Tool schneller erledigt.


----------



## M3ph!st0 (16. Juli 2010)

Hey hey hab heute mein canyon endlich wieder nach der reklamation
Hatte auch keine Anleitungen dabei, wurden jetzt aber mit geschickt und was war dabei die Einstellhilfe von prong für den Evolver , find ich echt top das canyon sachen von seinen Käufern nutzt um anderen käufern zu helfen


----------



## kNiRpS (16. Juli 2010)

ohoh...nich gut...im pdf von prong steht extra drin, dass es nicht für gewerbliche nutzung verwendet werden darf!


----------



## M3ph!st0 (17. Juli 2010)

> ohoh...nich gut...im pdf von prong steht extra drin, dass es nicht für gewerbliche nutzung verwendet werden darf!



is ja nicht gewerblich im direkten sinne, was im Canyon eigenen forum also hier gepostet wird, kann canyon ja auch benutzen und hat mich ja nix gekostet


----------



## prong (17. September 2010)

Freuen wir uns doch, dass der Chefkoch die Zusammenfassung des Evolver Setups bestätigt hat 

prong


----------



## Giant XTC (3. November 2010)

Servus Leute,

Service an meinem Evolver ist jetzt auch gemacht und es fühlt sich wieder top an!

Beim Service ist mir aber aufgefallen dass die Verstellung für die Highspeed Druckstufe keine Funktion mehr hat. Sie lässt sich ohne Wiederstand beliebig weit in beide Richtungen drehen.

Ich habe gerade mal die kleine Schraube gelöst und geschaut wie es da so aussieht und verstehe jetzt nicht wie die Verstellung funktionieren soll. Da ist doch gar nichts wo die Verstellung greifen kann.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## githriz (3. November 2010)

Der Highspeed Knopf wird durch eine seitliche Madenschraube auf der Welle fixiert.


----------



## Giant XTC (3. November 2010)

Tatsache! Mein Keller ist zu dunkel, die hatte ich nicht gesehen.

Jetzt brauche ich aber noch das richtige Werkzeug. Mein 1,5er Inbus passt nämlich nicht...

Und gehört da noch was zwischen Dämpfer und der schwarzen Highspeed Schraube? Mir fehlt leider eine Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## githriz (3. November 2010)

Du brauchst einen 0.9er Inbus für die Madenschraube. 
Unter den Knopf kommt nichts mehr.

Eine Explosionszeichnung habe ich leider auch nicht, auf der Manitou Seite kannst du dir aber das Service Manual runterladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (4. November 2010)

Danke, OBI ich komme!

Im OBI gibt es nur 1,5er aufsteigend...


----------



## Tobiwan (12. November 2010)

Hat einer von Euch zufällig eine Schnittzeichnung vom IXS 4 oder 6? Damit der Dämpfer bei mir reinpasst, müsste ich Material vom Gehäuse oberhalb des Zugstufenknopfs abnehmen. Weiß aber nicht ob das ohne Probleme möglich ist und vor allem, wie viel Millimeter es wären.
Danke schon mal vorab!
Tobias

EDIT sagt: Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## l.o.k.i (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

gibts eine leichtre/simplere Lösung um Öl nach zu füllen? Ich möchte nicht unbedingt den ganzen Dämpfer zerlegen um Öl nachzufüllen. 

thx


----------



## harke (7. Februar 2011)

wie zerlegt man den däm
pfer?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Februar 2011)

harke schrieb:


> wie zerlegt man den däm
> pfer?



Nach Anleitung - Manual auf der internetseite von ManitouMTB. DIe Setztiefe des IFP ist 42mm. "Öl nachfüllen" geht nicht ohne in vollständig zu zerlegen.

Wenn einen Kratzer nicht stören, braucht man nicht viel mehr wie eine Rohrzange und ein paar mikroskopisch kleine Inbus, ohne Klemmbacken aus Alu für 12mm macht man ihn allerdings kaputt.


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Februar 2011)

Um den Thread mal wieder zu beleben und weils mich interessiert:

Welche Stufe am Volumenversteller fahrt ihr? Ich hab ihn meistens auf 3, wenns an Stecken mit Sprüngen geht 4. Drunter hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl das mir der Dämpfer zu leicht durch den Federweg geht.. kann aber auch Einbildung sein, Durchschläge hab ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Februar 2011)

der volumenversteller kommt etwa auf den letzten 25% des dämpferhubs zur geltung. 
es ist vermutlich so, dass du weder spürbre durchschläge hast, noch das gummi je am ende des hubes ist oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den eigentlich immer auf 1, im Bikepark wenn nötig auf 2. Habe trotz recht softem Setup eigentlich fast immer noch 2-3mm (Dämpferhub) Luft. Kann auch an meinem Leichtgewicht von ~66kg liegen, dass ich keine zusätzliche Endprogression brauche


----------



## theworldburns (9. Februar 2011)

nee, das tork ist einfach recht progressiv angelenkt zum schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2011)

Genau deswegen meinte ich ja "*zusätzliche* Endprogression"  Wobei es ja auch nur seeeehr leicht progressiv wird...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Das Torque ist nicht sehr progressiv angelenkt, es passt genau zum Evolver bzw. umgekehrt. Stufe 1 normal, Stufe 4 und das kleine rote Rädchen zu bergauf, Durchschlagen eigentlich nur wenn zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer ist.

Da ich grad in meinem alten 06er Nerve den Swinger x4 (hat den gleichen Volumenversteller) teste: das ist mal progressiv angelenkt!


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Februar 2011)

Richtig, wie schon geschrieben hab ich keine wirklichen Durchschläge. Auf 1 bleiben mir selbst beim normalen Trail fahren nur wenige mm Hub über, ist vielleicht einfach das Kopfkino das sich dann vorstellt das das am  nächsten Drop nicht reichen kann. Obwohls natürlich doch reicht. Vielleicht wirds auch nur etwas straffer und taugt mir deswegen besser, ich kanns nicht genau sagen.
Übrigens sollte laut Anleitung der Volumenversteller nicht ab 50% greifen?


----------



## Mogart (2. Mai 2011)

@ Soulride: Ja, das sollte er aber so ganz werde ich auch nicht daraus schlau!

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin eben dabei meinen Evolver einzustellen und nutze dabei die Anleitung von Prong,  sehr hilfreich, nun habe ich den gesamten Threat gelesen. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Prong's Vorgehensweise somit offiziell von Canyon bestätigt wurde. 

Kann mir ein erfahrener Nutzer bitte bestätigen, dass ich keinen Murks baue  ?

Fahrer mit Ausrüstung: 95 kg 
Bike: Canyon Torque 2009 in XL 
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 6 (CANYON)

STEP 1: Alle Stufen raus gedreht! Volumen = 1

STEP 2: Ich habe das Piggy Back gemäß Tabelle mit 70% = 162psi befüllt und erziele somit (meiner Auffassung nach ) ein CC Setup, da die Nachgiebigkeit mit zunehmendem Druck ja abnimmt?
Sofern ich Freeride fahren möchte wähle ich 60 Prozent und für DH wähle ich 50 Prozent? Oder ist das zu pauschal?
Falls ich das falsch verstanden habe bitte ich um Aufklärung welche Bedeutung die 50%,60% und 70% haben.

STEP 3: Nun befülle ich gemäß der Anleitung die Hauptkammer/Hauptfeder
a.)Ich möchte Touren fahren und entscheide ich für einen CC SAG (25-30%), der Druck beträgt hierbei in meinem Fall bei 95 kg: 175-180psi (ist dieser Wert realistisch)?

b.)Ich möchte Freeride Fahren und möchte bei 95 kg gerne eure PSI Werte wissen .

Gibt es ein max. Wert für die Hauptkammer? -> JA, der Wert beträgt 21bar oder 300psi!

STEP 4: Nun folge ich den Empfehlungen und stelle das Volumen auf 4 (sofern ich wippfrei CC Touren fahre) und drehe das rote Rädchen (LS Druckstufe) im Bedarfsfall (an Steigungen) zu.

Ist das Vorgehen bis hierhin richtig?

Was für eine Funktion hat der Volumenregler, wie ist er zu nutzen? Gemäß der Anleitung dient er der Endprogression. 
Kann mir das mal einer ganz ausführlich und möglichst nachvollziehbar mit Beispielen Erklären?

Vielleicht so:

Volumen 1 = Freeride (lineare Einstellung)
Volumen 2=...
Volumen 4 = CC Touren (progressive Einstellung)

Weiterhin wüsste ich gern weshalb der Volumenregler sich "Durchdrehen" lässt ( ich habe es nicht gemacht, aber es geht)?

STEP 5: Nun folgt die Einstellung der Zugstufe und die Einstellung der LS und HS Druckstufe. Nach welchen Kriterien geht ihr dabei vor?

Zugstufe: Bitte um Tipps? Ich habe immer gesagt bekommen so schnell wie  möglich so langsam wie nötig 

LS Druckstufe (rotes kleines Rad am Piggy Back) dient der Anpassung von niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten und soll die Rahmenstabilität erhöhen. Nach meiner Auffassung gibt es niedrige Einfedergeschwindigkeiten zum Beispiel bei Kurvenfahrten in Anliegern. Ich kann den unterschied Subjektiv nicht richtig feststellen gibt es da ein Trick?

Dementsprechend wäre die HS Druckstufe für hohe Geschwindigkeiten? Also Buckelpiste und Drops? Wie stellt man das als Laie am Besten ein?

Ich bitte mal um Richtigstellung falls ich grundlegende Fehler mache.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2011)

Mogart schrieb:


> Was für eine Funktion hat der Volumenregler, wie ist er zu nutzen? Gemäß der Anleitung dient er der Endprogression.
> Kann mir das mal einer ganz ausführlich und möglichst nachvollziehbar mit Beispielen Erklären?


Dein Beispiel ist genau verdreht. 1 = linear, 4 = proressiv. Letzteres bietet gegen Ende des Hubes mehr Reserven für harte Einschläge etc., weil der Dämpfer sozusagen verhärtet.




Mogart schrieb:


> STEP 5: Nun folgt die Einstellung der Zugstufe und die Einstellung der LS und HS Druckstufe. Nach welchen Kriterien geht ihr dabei vor?


Ganz einfach: nach Gefühl! 
Die Zugstufe bewirkt, dass dir das Rad beim Ausfedern nicht abhebt bzw. dass das Rad schnell genug wieder ausfedert, um neue Schläge aufnehmen zu können - und genau dazwischen findest du dein Optimum. Einfach mal nach Gefühl einstellen und aufm Trail optimieren. Tip: bei mir lag die optimale Einstellung recht nah am "schnellen" Ende des Einstellbereichs.
Die Funktionen von HS-/LS-Druckstufe hast du richtig benannt. Wenn du eher ein softes Setup fährst, solltest du speziell die HS-DS eher etwas reindrehen, um Durchschläge zu vermeiden. Wenn du nach maximaler Belastung noch etwas Luft hast, kannst du sie wieder etwas rausdrehen. Die LS-DS habe ich selten genutzt und dann auch hauptsächlich als "Stabilisator" beim berghoch kurbeln oder für Bikeparkstrecken, damit das Fahrwerk in Anliegern unter dem Druck nicht so wegsackt.

Im Zweifelsfall: mit einem sicherem Grundsetup starten und einfach nach Gefühl und techn. Verständnis auf dem Trail selbst optimieren!


----------



## Mogart (3. Mai 2011)

@Smubob: Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Allerdings haben sich jetzt neue Fragen ergeben 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist genau verdreht. 1 = linear, 4 = proressiv. Letzteres bietet gegen Ende des Hubes mehr Reserven für harte Einschläge etc., weil der Dämpfer sozusagen verhärtet.



Korrekt, ich habe das gestern falsch herum geschrieben und nun korrigiert. Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, welche Argumente sprechen für ein ein lineares Set Up? Im Bikepark ist Progression wichtig und beim  CC fahren (bergauf) dachte ich das bis dato auch.

Siehe Zitat cxfahrer ->



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Torque ist nicht sehr progressiv angelenkt, es passt genau zum Evolver bzw. umgekehrt. Stufe 1 normal, Stufe 4 und das kleine rote Rädchen zu bergauf, Durchschlagen eigentlich nur wenn zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer ist.



Wenn mir nun einer erklären könnte, wie ich den Dämpfer noch auf den ersten 50 Prozent des Hubs weniger sensibel einstellen kann, dann wäre das für Berghoch fahren ähnlich einer Plattform Funktion.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall: mit einem sicherem Grundsetup starten und einfach nach Gefühl und techn. Verständnis auf dem Trail selbst optimieren!



Gibt es bei dem Dämpfer denn ein "Grundsetup" ähnlich wie bei FOX? Also zum Beispiel 8 Klicks = Werkseinstellung?


@smubob: Lässt sich der Volumenregler bei dir theoretisch auch überdrehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. Mai 2011)

Machs doch nicht komplizierter als es ist.

Ich hab auch ein XL, wiege mit Ausrüstung an die 95kg, und habe 165psi/75psi und fahre in der Regel auf Stufe 1 und alle Druckstufen fast offen, Zugstufe recht weit zu (der Dämpfer muss leicht seufzen - beim tiefen Einfedern kann er sonst böse schnipsen!!!). 
Damit war ich auf Rappeltrails am Gardasee mit kleineren Drops _und_ hochtreten (Stufe 4, Lowspeed zu) bestens unterwegs, auch wenn der Sag irgendwo sonstwo war (ist halt kein CC). 
Den Druck in der Hauptkammer muss man aber sehr penibel einstellen, da machen 10psi Welten aus, und so genau sind auch manche Pumpen nicht!!! Bergauf ist da ein Stahldämpfer viel simpler, einfach etwas mehr vorgespannt und gut. 

Die Manitoudämpfer arbeiten im Prinzip alle gleich. Beim Evolver ist halt idR (!) kein SPV drin, daher gibt es keine Plattform (also eine Lowspeeddruckstufe, die ein Überdruckventil hat). Der Volumenregler kann ein 4-fach Labyrinthsystem sein wie beim Evolver oder Swinger X (das man nicht überdrehen kann), oder eine Stellschraube wie beim Swinger 4-way/6-way (und die kann man in der Tat überdrehen). Beides verändert das Volumen des Ausgleichsbehälters. Auf keinen Fall darf man den 50psi Mindestdruck unterschreiten, sonst zieht der Dämpfer Luft.

Deine Vorgehensweise ist schon richtig, aber ohne dass du dir mal einen Tag Zeit im Bikepark oder auf ernsthaften Trails zum Einstellen nimmst, wirst du nicht viel weiter kommen. Und immer alles schön aufschreiben, unglaublich, wie schnell man bestimmte Werte vergisst!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2011)

Mogart schrieb:


> Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, welche Argumente sprechen für ein ein lineares Set Up? Im Bikepark ist Progression wichtig und beim  CC fahren (bergauf) dachte ich das bis dato auch.


Das ist einfach Geschmacksache. Häng dich nicht zu sehr an irgendwelchen Fahrstil-Stereotypen auf 




Mogart schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dem Dämpfer denn ein "Grundsetup" ähnlich wie bei FOX? Also zum Beispiel 8 Klicks = Werkseinstellung?


Nein. Nur Erfahrungswerte - siehe z. B. cxfahrers Posting. Für mich (66kg) hat 115psi Hauptkammer, 60psi Piggy, Vol. 1, Druckstufen normal weitestgehend offen, bei sehr deutlicher Bergaborientierung gut gepasst.




Mogart schrieb:


> @smubob: Lässt sich der Volumenregler bei dir theoretisch auch überdrehen?


Nicht nur theoretisch, auch praktisch. 


Generell, halte dich einfach daran:


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Machs doch nicht komplizierter als es ist.
> [...]
> Deine Vorgehensweise ist schon richtig, aber ohne dass du dir mal einen Tag Zeit im Bikepark oder auf ernsthaften Trails zum Einstellen nimmst, wirst du nicht viel weiter kommen. Und immer alles schön aufschreiben, unglaublich, wie schnell man bestimmte Werte vergisst!


----------



## Mogart (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo cxfahrer, hallo smubob,

danke für eure Antworten. Natürlich habe ich den Dämpfer schon auf dem Trail, im Bikepark und in Livignio getestet. Aber die direkten Auswirkungen vermag ich scheinbar nicht immer zu spüren .

Auf jeden Fall stelle ich fest, dass ihr euch bei den Druckangaben für das Piggy Back nicht stur an die Anleitung von Prong gehalten habt.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein XL, wiege mit Ausrüstung an die 95kg, und habe 165psi/75psi und fahre in der Regel auf Stufe 1 und alle Druckstufen fast offen, Zugstufe recht weit zu (der Dämpfer muss leicht seufzen - beim tiefen Einfedern kann er sonst böse schnipsen!!!).



@cxfahrer: Den Druck, den du im Piggy Back fährst entspricht ca. 35% deines Fahrergewichtes in lbs (empfohlen werden 50 -70%). Somit riskierst du doch durchschlagen? Oder besteht dieses Risiko nicht und wenn wie beugst du dem vor bzw. mit welcher Einstellung?


Ich habe mir die ermittelten Drücke auf Tesa Film geschrieben und auf die Pumpe geklebt. Sonst vergesse ich die Werte auch immer . Siebhirn Syndrom


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Mai 2011)

Mogart schrieb:


> @cxfahrer: Den Druck, den du im Piggy Back fährst entspricht ca. 35% deines Fahrergewichtes in lbs (empfohlen werden 50 -70%). Somit riskierst du doch durchschlagen? Oder besteht dieses Risiko nicht und wenn wie beugst du dem vor bzw. mit welcher Einstellung?



Ich dreh halt auf 4 und etwas mehr Hispeed, wenn ich in den Bikepark gehe, und ich bin da eh vorsichtig - meist hat man ja Durchschläge bei Flatdrops, und da bin ich noch nie mehr wie 1m runter. Kann also sein, dass ich dann auch mal 100psi reintun werde ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2011)

Mogart schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall stelle ich fest, dass ihr euch bei den Druckangaben für das Piggy Back nicht stur an die Anleitung von Prong gehalten habt.


Wer ist Prong?  Ich habe einfach etwas mehr als den Mindestdruck draufgepumpt, weil mir der Dämpfer sonst überdämpft vorkam, ganz einfach. Ich mag es auch einfach eher fluffig und da ich recht leicht bin und auch nicht aus riesigen Höhen stumpf irgendwo rein klatsche, passte das unterm Strich, dass ich nie nennenswerte Durchschläge hatte.




Mogart schrieb:


> @cxfahrer: Den Druck, den du im Piggy Back fährst entspricht ca. 35% deines Fahrergewichtes in lbs (empfohlen werden 50 -70%). Somit riskierst du doch durchschlagen? Oder besteht dieses Risiko nicht und wenn wie beugst du dem vor bzw. mit welcher Einstellung?


Der alleinige Druck im Piggy sagt wenig über die Durchschlagsgefahr aus. Als erstes ist da mal der Hauptkammerdruck, wenn der hoch genug ist, passiert auch mit minimalstmöglicher Dämpfung nix. Und wenn man eben den Dämpfer so abstimmt, dass man im Normalbetrieb den Hub voll ausnutzt, kann man eben - wie von cxfahrer beschrieben - mit dem Volumen und der HS Druckstufe gegensteuern, wenn man weiß, dass man härteres fährt.


----------



## -Soulride- (4. Mai 2011)

Unsere zwei wandelnden Bibliotheken haben eigentlich schon so ziemlich alles geschrieben was du brauchst. Noch ein Beispiel, weils mir grad die letzten Tage passiert is: Ich hatte (bei 78-80kg) den Sag richtig eingestellt, aber im Piggy 150psi. Glaub ich wollte nur mal den Unterschied testen und hab dann vergessen wieder runterzugehen mit dem Druck. So hab ich den Federweg schon recht gut ausgenutzt, aber der Dämpfer reagiert dann richig bescheiden auf Wurzelpassagen und ähnliches. Bin jetz wieder irgendwo bei 80-90psi im Piggy, selber Druck in der Hauptkammer. Durchschläge hab ich so auch keine, aber das ganze Bike rollt viel besser über den Trail. Ich würd bei dir auf jeden Fall noch runtergehen mit dem Druck im Piggy (musst du aber natürlich selber testen).
Zu deinem Zugstufen-Problem gibts eingentlich zwei Möglichkeiten: Mach ganz zu, geh fahren und schau wieviel vom Federweg noch nicht genutzt is (bei deiner üblichen Fahrweise). Is noch Federweg über, dreh Druckstufe (HS) raus und fahr am besten den selben Trail nochmal. Das machst du solang bis du den Fedwerweg mit deiner Fahrweise praktisch komplett ausnutzt. 
Alternativ kannst du die Druckstufe auch komplett aufmachen und vorsichtig fahren. Brauchst du dann schon fast alles an Federweg -> mehr Druckstufe und etwas rabiater testen. Wenn man nicht gleich vom nächsten Hausdach springt sollte dem Dämpfer dabei nichts passieren, da scheinbar so gut wie alle von uns nur wenig Druckstufe brauchen wirst damit vermutlich schneller ein brauchbares Setup finden.


----------



## waldman (8. Mai 2011)

habe heute meinen isx6 der aus nem canyon kommt geserviced.

es steht schon länger im raum dass es den isx6 mit spv oder ohne spv ventil gibt.
jetzt bin ich mir sicher dass mein isx6 definitiv einer OHNE spv ist.

dadurch ändert sich die druckempfehlung für den AGB.
Die geht dann nämlich nur noch von *125 bis 175 PSI* und 150 PSI sind empfohlen (werksseitig eingestellt).

Von außen erkennt man ob man einen spv dämpfer hat oder nicht an einem subtilen schriftzug aufdem AGB:
OHNE: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Original/21366.jpg
MIT: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Full/59825.jpg

Dass Manitou keine gescheiten Manuals hinbekommt ist echt schlimm, so etwas könnten sie ruhig vermerken!
Vorteil ist dass der ISX ohne spv nicht kaputt geht wenn man zu wenig druck fährt. Allerdings wird die Funktion erheblich besser wenn man den empfohlenen Druck fährt.


----------



## -Soulride- (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab bei meinem die Decals runter, kann also nicht genau sagen welche Version ich hab. Ist eben der aus den 09er Torques. Aber ich kann dir ganz sicher sagen das der Dämpfer *bei mir* mit 90-100psi im AGB spürbar besser arbeitet als mit mehr Druck. Die 125 Untergrenze sind für mich zuviel und kaputt gegangen is auch nix. Ich glaub die Diskussion wird aber nie zu nem Ergebnis kommen


----------



## ibislover (8. Mai 2011)

der piggy steuert auf dem letzten drittel des hubs die progression.
beim nicht spv ist der minimaldruck 50 oder 70 psi. müsste ich noch mal nachschauen.

also einfach mit dem geringten druck anfangen und wenn er durchschlägt, je nach härte des durchschlags, erstmald die volumeneinstellungen 1-4 testen und dann ggf. den druck anpassen (auf pos. 1).

ist doch nicht so schwer!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> der piggy steuert auf dem letzten drittel des hubs die progression.


...und die generelle Intensität der Dämpfung.




ibislover schrieb:


> beim nicht spv ist der minimaldruck 50 oder 70 psi. müsste ich noch mal nachschauen.


Meines Wissens nach 50. Ich bin immer ~60psi gefahren, taugte mir am besten und hat auch nie seinen Dienst versagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (8. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und die generelle Intensität der Dämpfung...


nope.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> nope.


Schon jemals in deinem Leben einen Evolver gefahren...?


----------



## -Soulride- (8. Mai 2011)

Nochmal: AGB 150psi, Druckstufe komplett offen deutlich schlechteres ansprechen als mit 90psi und etwas Druckstufe. Der Druck wirkt sich definitiv von Anfang an auf die Druckstufe aus.


----------



## ibislover (8. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schon jemals in deinem Leben einen Evolver gefahren...?


bevor du so sinnige fragen stellst, hättest lieber mal einen blick ins fotoalbum geworfen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

@ -Soulride-: Sag ich doch 

Hier z. B. mal das 4. Posting dieses Themas:


cxfahrer schrieb:


> 5-10psi mehr/weniger Druck in der Kompressionskammer wirken sich nicht nur auf die Endprogression und den Sag, sondern auch sehr stark auf die Wirkung der Druckstufe aus.




Ich habe selbst auch lange genug an 2 Evolvern (ISX-4 und 6) rumprobiert, um zu wissen, dass sich der Druck sehrwohl und auch deutlich spürbar auf die Dämpfung auswirkt. Die HS/LS Verstellungen am 6er haben dann auch mehr Wirkung.


@ ibislover: das war eine rhetorische Frage, die bedarf keiner direkten Antwort


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2011)

Und du glaubst, dass ich Recht habe ...?


Es wird ja nicht die Druckstufe durch den Luftdruck verändert, sondern das Öl muss auf dem Weg in den AGB zusätzlich gegen den erhöhten Luftdruck im AGB durch die Druckstufen fliessen.


----------



## -Soulride- (8. Mai 2011)

Mein Arsch sagt du hast recht. Was für ein Lob oder?


----------



## waldman (9. Mai 2011)

der minimaldruck ist wichtig weil es sonst luft ins dämpfungsöl drückt. (hab ich leidvoll ausprobiert)
das hat nichts mit spv oder shim version zu tun.

wieviel druck man schließlich im agb fährt ist geschmacksache und kann jeder für sich ausprobieren.
durch den druck kann man druckstufe und progression einstellen (zumindest fühlt es sich so an). die zusätzliche progression bräuchte ich nicht, die druckstufe mit 130 psi gefällt mir aber sehr gut, da viel stärker als mit 75 psi.
meiner meinung nach hat die shim-version mit unter 100 psi viel zu wenig druckstufendämpfung (vor allem low speed). ich fahre aber generell gerne viel druckstufendämpfung.


----------



## Tim777 (21. Mai 2011)

zu wenig zugstufe am isx-6

Kann mir jemand helfen. Bei meinem evolver isx-6 habe ich z.Z. nur noch wenig Wirkung auf der Zugestufe. Schraube ganz zugedreht, federt mir aber immer noch etwas zu schnell aus (Modell 2009 im Torque 2009). Wie kann ich das Problem beheben? Danke für jede Hilfe.

LG, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. Mai 2011)

Wieviel Druck hast du denn im Dämpfer?


----------



## Tim777 (21. Mai 2011)

7 bar in der Hauptkammer, warum?

Piggy weiß ich nicht.


----------



## aibeekey (21. Mai 2011)

weil der druck natürlich eine rolle spielt. die kraft, die die komprimierte luft auf den dämpfer ausübt erhöht sich mit dem druck.

fährt man nun sehr wenig druck kann der dämpfer überdämpft sein und zu langsam ausfedern, weil die federkraft im verhältnis zur reibungskraft zu gering ist und andersrum.

abhilfe schafft dann nur ein modifizierter shimstack oder dünneres/dickeres öl.

aber 7 bar sind nun eigentlich nicht die welt...


----------



## cspr (2. Juni 2011)

Hi,
gibt es beim evolver ne vorgeschriebene Einbaurichtung?
Piggy oben oder unten?
Desweiteren hab ich gelesen, dass man den Kolben um 180° verdrehen kann um die Zugstufeneinstellschraube auf die andere Seite zu bekommen, ist das richtig?

Danke für die Hilfe

Sven


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juni 2011)

Dreh einfach und bau so ein, dass nichts anschlägt.

@tim777: Ölstand zu niedrig, Service fällig.


----------



## *iceman* (6. Juni 2011)

Habe meinen ISX-6 Intrinsic grade bekommen und war jetzt durch die Piggyback-Luftdruck Diskussion etwas irritiert. Deswegen hab ich jetzt grad mal die Dämpferpumpe drangehängt (mit dem Reset-Racing Teil vorne dran) und meiner wurde mit 75psi im Piggyback ausgeliefert, was ja der Startempfehlung von Manitou für die SPV-Dämpfer entspricht. Von daher geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass das mit den 50-175psi in Ordnung geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (26. Juni 2011)

hab letztens den isx-6 bekommen und eingebaut.

nachdem das 2007er torque an den spacern ja nochmal diese "extra" spacer hatte, war der einbau ein wenig pfrimelig und ich hab das bike dazu hingelegt.
als er dann mal drin war, hab ich gemerkt, dass die druckstufeneinsteller total ölig waren und drunter ne kleine lacke.
müsst ich schätzen, dann kam da definitiv mehr raus als nurn teelöffel. (also definitv mehr als 15-20 ml)

zum einbauen war die luft aus der hauptkammer komplett draußen,weil ich ihn drehen musste (zugstufenrädchen). wieviel im piggy war kann ich nicht sagen, da hab ich nix gemacht davor und bin davon ausgegangen, dass ab werk der mindestdruck drin sein sollte.
späteres aufsetzen der pumpe teilt einem ja eh nix mit, weil die ganze luft dann im schlauch sitzt und eh unter 50psi fällt.

zum einbau hab ich den dämpfer auch komprimiert,weils so einfacher war.
kann es nun also sein, dass durch einmal komprimieren und zu wenig luft im piggy schon luft in die dämpfung reinkommt??
bzw wo kommt das öl denn dann raus, das von der luft ersetzt wird?

kann mir das alles nicht so erklären, nur vom liegen kanns nicht gekommen sein, sonst hätte er schon in der verpackung siffen müssen.

andererseits kann ich die zugstufe nach wie vor auf "zeitlupe" stellen, was ja nicht gerade dafür spricht, dass luft drin wäre.

der dämpfer schmatzt auch ziemlich, aber das soll ja normal sein laut den aussagen hier.
erste testfahrt war auch positiv, welten besser als mein coil x4.

nur verwirrt mich das ganze ein wenig.

schmatzen und riesen öllacke, aber trotzdem vernünftige zugstufendämpfung?!

oder kann es sein,dass durch kurzzeitige scherbelastung beim einbau einfach ein wenig schmieröl raus is?? aber wie zur hölle kommt das an den agb und warum dämpft das teil noch vernünftig obwohl knapp 20% luft drin sein müsste


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die Vemutung, dass die die Dämpfer komplett im Ölbad zusammenbauen, und auch vorm Anbau der Luftkammer und der Verstellrädchen nicht alles überschüssige Öl raustun. 
Die Druckstufeneinheit ist ja mit O-Ringen eingeschraubt. Wenn da Öl "nur so " rausläuft, wähend der Fahrt aber nichts rausspritzt, dann war das eben da noch vom Zusammenbau drin.
Denk ich mal.


----------



## aibeekey (26. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Druckstufeneinheit ist ja mit O-Ringen eingeschraubt. Wenn da Öl "nur so " rausläuft, wähend der Fahrt aber nichts rausspritzt, dann war das eben da noch vom Zusammenbau drin.
> Denk ich mal.



joa so dacht ich mir das erst auch, aber dann hab ich eben gedacht "warum war dann nicht die ganze verpackung voll damit?"

der dämpfer kam hier vollkommen sauber von crc an, ich leg das bike quer und es läuft raus?

aber hast schon recht, wenn da echt ne dichtung im argen wäre, müsste es beim fahren weitersuppen. tuts aber eben nicht.

oder is es möglich, dass ne dichtung aufgrund zu wenig piggy druck undicht is/sich verschiebt und anschließend wieder an ihren richtigen platz gedrückt wird wenn druck drauf kommt?

bzw wo kommt die luft denn eigentlich rein,wenn man den piggy mindestdruck unterschreitet?! hab zwar gesucht aber keine richtige info im forum hier gefunden, weiß das zufällig jemand?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2011)

Wenn alles Öl in den Piggy fliessen kann, weil dort nicht ausreichend Gegendruck drin ist, dann ist in der Hauptkammer der Ölstand so niedrig (nein, die ist nicht 100% mit Öl gefüllt, nur 99%), dass Luft in die  Kolbenstange eingesaugt wird. 
In dieser befindet sich ja die Verstellnadel der Zugstufe, und mit Luftblasen im Öl dämpft die nicht.
Deswegen soll man ja beim Zusammenbau auch über das Einsetzen der Zugstufennadel entlüften, damit die auch wirklich im Öl liegt.


----------



## aibeekey (26. Juni 2011)

okay,aber wenn die luft dort reingeht,sollte das öl ja auch dort rauskommen 

nuja ich fahr das teil jetzt einfach mal, funktionieren tut er ja bestens und die zugstufe macht auch was sie soll.
so gesehen kann ja keine/kaum luft drin sein.

danke für die erklärung


----------



## -Soulride- (7. August 2011)

Fred mal wieder rauskramen. Ich weiß das ich irgendwo hier schonmal eine Anleitung zum Evolver servicen gelesen hab, ich finds aber nicht mehr. Kann mich wer draufstoßen oder mir nochmal kurz sagen was ich an Öl, Werkzeug usw. brauch?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2011)

- 5w , reichlich, und ein behältnis wo man den dämpfer dann voll eintauchen kann
- klemmbacken aus alu für 12.7mm (?) durchmesser an gutem schraubstock
- rohrzange,ausser man mag keine kratzer, dann die passenden gabelschlüssel
- zollstock (anstelle des ifp setting tools)
- dämpferpumpe
- kräftiges feuerzeug oder heissluftgebläse zum lösen des loctites (vorsicht gummi brennt)
- loctite fürn zusammenbau
- ggfs. hülsen und passende nuss falls die du-bushings neu müssen
- spitzes werkzeug zum raushebeln der dichtringe (falls man die erneuern will ggfs.)
- falls man ggfs. versuchen will die druckstufenversteller zu zerlegen, die passenden winzigen inbus
- das manual ist auf der manitouseite


----------



## x-rossi (7. August 2011)

wenn man das alles nicht besitzt ... gibt es hier im forum einen, welcher - so empfehlenswert wie z.b sharky die rock shox gabeln serviced - sich dem evolver widmet?


----------



## -Soulride- (7. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> - 5w , reichlich, und ein behältnis wo man den dämpfer dann voll eintauchen kann
> - klemmbacken aus alu für 12.7mm (?) durchmesser an gutem schraubstock
> - rohrzange,ausser man mag keine kratzer, dann die passenden gabelschlüssel
> - zollstock (anstelle des ifp setting tools)
> ...



Danke! Wollt eigentlich nur mal saubermachen und Öl nachfüllen. Hast du fürs Öl nen Tipp? Plutoline Gabelöl?


----------



## othu (8. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn man das alles nicht besitzt ... gibt es hier im forum einen, welcher - so empfehlenswert wie z.b sharky die rock shox gabeln serviced - sich dem evolver widmet?



Lord Helmchen macht glaube ich auch Manitou.
Meinen Marzocchi Roco hat er jedenfalls sehr gut behandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (8. August 2011)

danke 

sufu


----------



## jan84 (9. August 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Welchen (Nenn)durchmesser haben die Gleitlager (DUbushings) des Evolver ISX6 innen? Habe leider gerade den Dämpfer nicht parat, ich weiss nur, dass der Bolzen der im Fox Dämpfer verwendet wird zu groß ist. 

Kann es sein, dass Fox 1/2" Bolzen (12,7mm) verwendet und bei Manitou hier 12mm angesagt sind?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (9. August 2011)

bis incl 2010 ja, der swinger expert ist glaub schon zöllig


----------



## jan84 (9. August 2011)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## Cosheen (29. September 2011)

Hey leute bitte helft mir - suche nach dem jahrgang dieses dämpfers: 







 da ich ihn in mein 2011 giant reign einbauen möchte und genau weiss was ich dem verkäufer für einen preisvorschlag machen soll. aktuell habe ich den rp2 drinnen bin aber nicht zufrieden. 
Vielen DAnk!!!


----------



## Birk (29. September 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen 2010 aber auf jeden Fall die Version die es vor dem Aktuellen Modell gab. Ist jedenfalls ein echt gutes Teil.


----------



## njoerd (29. September 2011)

mit Einbaulänge 200mm hätte ich noch einen Ungefahrenen rumliegen.


----------



## Cosheen (29. September 2011)

tja aber ich kaufe den um 100 euro neu und ungefahren  mir geht es mittlerweile nur mehr darum zu erfahren was für ein jahrgang das ist. 

ausserdem brauch ich einen 50er hub


----------



## njoerd (29. September 2011)

tja 2010

warum 50 hub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosheen (29. September 2011)

weil ich ihn in mein giant reign 2011 einbaue und das hat nun mal 200x51mm oder hast du da andere informationen?


----------



## Cosheen (29. September 2011)

funktioniert die manitou seite bei euch auch nicht oder ist mein google chrome schuld? ich kann keine bedienungsanleitung finden. fährt von euch auch zufällig jemand den isx 6 im reign? danke


----------



## njoerd (29. September 2011)

nee, frage nur weil es ja 2 versch Hubangaben gibt.


----------



## Birk (29. September 2011)

Cosheen schrieb:


> funktioniert die manitou seite bei euch auch nicht oder ist mein google chrome schuld? ich kann keine bedienungsanleitung finden. fährt von euch auch zufällig jemand den isx 6 im reign? danke



Seite funktioniert bei mir ganz normal.
Hier der direkte Link zum pdf.


----------



## DHK (29. März 2012)

Ich belebe den Thread mal wieder und frage einfach mal hier:

Kann man beim Evolver ISX 6 den Rebound-Knopf einfach ausbauen ohne den ganzen Dämpfer zerlegen zu müssen?
Muss den leider etwas bearbeiten damit der Dämpfer in mein Bike passt.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2012)

Ich würde mal vermuten dass die u.U. nicht wieder rein geht (wenn man sie denn raus bekäme, ist glaub mit Madenschraube gesichert), da du die Zugstufennadel zum Einbau ja aus dem Weg drücken musst (kann halt sein dass das nicht klappt - und dann ist ein kompletter Service fällig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (9. April 2012)

So, die erste Hürde mit meinem neuen Evolver ISX-6 (Intrinsic) ist geschafft. Dämpfer ist im Rahmen und stößt nirgends an.
Nun hab ich aber folgendes Problem:
Hab den Dämpfer mal in mein SC V10 gesteckt. Habe den SAG eingestellt, federt jetzt etwa 23mm ein bei 70mm Hub, passt also. Zugstufe passt auch. Jetzt hänge ich nur bei den Druckstufen fest. Irgendwie sackt mir das ganze im mittleren Federwegsbereich zu sehr durch, ich hätte das gerne etwas straffer. Nur kann ich bei den Einstellern der High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe kaum, bis gar keine Änderungen beim verstellen feststellen. Egal ob ganz auf, oder ganz zu. Habe auch schon verschiedene Drücke im Pigi ausprobiert. Von 70psi bis hin zu 150psi. (Bis wieviel darf ich eigentlich aufpumpen?) Nur immer noch das selbe Spiel dass keine merkliche Veränderung da ist.
Hat jemand von euch, der den Dämpfer schon länger fährt, noch ein paar Ideen um dem Abhilfe zu schaffen? Oder ist er einfach mit der hohen Übersetzung von dem Rahmen überfordert?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> ...Oder ist er einfach mit der hohen Übersetzung von dem Rahmen überfordert?



k.a., wie die Kennlinie im V10 verläuft, das ist ja ein DHler, da gehts ja nicht ums Bergauffahren, insofern kann der ja bei 30% Sag auch mal etwas sackig sein, da das vielleicht ursprünglich im v10 so gewollt war mit der Kennlinie  
- im Torque jedenfalls muss man ihn fast ganz offen fahren, sonst ist er zu bockig. 

Ich würde da mal eher bei den v10 Fahrern nachfragen. 
Möglicherweise harmoniert das mit einem Luftdämpfer ja überhaupt nicht.
Schlägt er denn bei Drops durch?
Sackt er beim Antritt vor Kanten und bei Wellen durch?

(IMHO beeinflusst man die LS mit dem Piggydruck kaum)


----------



## DHK (10. April 2012)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Fande den Thread hier noch am passendsten, deswegen habe ich hier gefragt. Naja soweit egal.

Bei den Drops die ich bisher damit gesprungen bin ist er nicht durchgeschlagen, allerdings hab ich ihn auch noch nicht richtig hart rangenommen. Er sackt mir halt im mittleren Bereich viel zu sehr durch, beim Antritt und auch so.. War halt im direkten Vergleich zum DHX 5.0 Coil nicht so. (Ich weiß Air und Coil ist wie Äpfel und Birnen...)

Was macht der Druck im Piggy dann? Hatte es bisher so rausgelesen das er die Druckstufe beeinflusst... mehr Druck -> mehr Druckstufe.

Werde wohl nochmal bei den Santa Fahrern fragen, wobei das neue V10 wird ja auch oft mit Luft-Dämpfer gefahren.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. April 2012)

200psi kann man schon fahren. würd ich mal machen. oder intern den stack ändern von crossover zu einer pyramide.


----------



## DHK (10. April 2012)

200psi? sind nicht 175 max. zugelassen?
kann man da die gleichen Shims benutzen und nur anders anordnen oder bräuchte ich wenn neue andere?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. April 2012)

200 geht klar. kommt drauf an was du ändern willst.


----------



## DHK (10. April 2012)

naja so das eine spürbare Dämpfung da ist. Eig. will ich den nicht unbedingt aufmachen..


----------



## aibeekey (14. Mai 2012)

post kann aufgrund meiner heutigen absoluten technischen blödheit gelöscht werden... sorry


----------



## FeliXtreme (20. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, ich habe ein Einstellungsproblem mit dem ISX6 2007:
Danke für Vorschläge!!!

Er ist getuned und hat 10 große shims, 2 sind für die Plattform. Jetzt ist er zwar progressiver, aber mein Problem ist, dass ich den Dämpfer nicht mit Sag fahren kann, weil er sonst durchrauscht, durchschlägt und wippt, deswegen muss ich bei 71,5 kg mit ca. 15 Bar fahren. Deswegen gibt er recht viel Schläge an mich weiter. (Bike: Torque 09)
Das bisherige rumprobieren hat wenig gebracht.

Frage: Habt ihr einen Rat, wie ich ihn einstellen soll?, was könnte ich probieren?


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2012)

in den urzustand zurück bauen?!

in selbigem funktioniert er nämlich im torque es (meiner meinung nach) ganz ausgezeichnet 

alternativ: zum tuner gehen und dein geld zurück verlangen. der bekommt die kohle ja um ihn BESSER zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (21. Mai 2012)

Im Urzustand war er nicht Progressiv genug, ich konnte mich bei Absprung nicht abdrücken, auch wenn die Zugstufe ganz offen war. Die Progressivität ist besser, aber der Rest... 
Oder ich stelle mich beim Einstellen nur blöd an, hab aber viel rumgespielt und ich konnte nahzu keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## DHK (21. Mai 2012)

Da häng ich mich gleich nochmal mit rein...

Welches Öl ist eigentlich Serienmäßig im Evolver? Hab dazu bisher noch keine sicheren Angaben gefunden. Sollte 5er sein, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Mai 2012)

das, was du da redest, hat alles nix miteinander zu tun und widerspricht sich: "progressivität" und plattformshims fährst du jetzt also OHNE sag. 
das klingt doch schonmal überhaupt nicht vielversprechend..


----------



## aibeekey (21. Mai 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Im Urzustand war er nicht Progressiv genug, ich konnte mich bei Absprung nicht abdrücken, auch wenn die Zugstufe ganz offen war. Die Progressivität ist besser, aber der Rest...
> Oder ich stelle mich beim Einstellen nur blöd an, hab aber viel rumgespielt und ich konnte nahzu keinen Unterschied feststellen.



nicht progressiv genug?! 

ich hab das ding noch nie zum durchschlagen bekommen, trotz minimaldruck im piggy, 30%-35% sag und volumen auf 1.

wenn man da ordentlich druck drauf gibt und das volumen auf 4 stellt is das ding nochmal deutlich progressiver.

und dass er beim abdrücken wegsackt hat mit der zugstufe recht wenig zu tun, in dem fall mehr druckstufe rein.

soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber entweder hast du nen absprung wie der hulk oder du hast dich wirklich etwas ungeschickt beim setup angestellt 

dass ein endurofully mit luftdämpfer aber auch nie die bunnyhop fähigkeiten eines hardtails erreichen wird sollte dir auch bewusst sein.


----------



## FeliXtreme (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn um die 15 Bar drin sind und die Zugstufe ganz offen, passt es von der Progressivität, nur kann ich eben nicht Sag fahren, da er sonst durchrauscht.

Als er im Urzustand war, bin ich ihn auch ziemlich hart gefahren, ohne Sag  zugstufe offen, Druckstufe 4 gefahren, bei weniger Luftdruck war er wieder weniger progressiv. Klar ist ein Fully kein hardtail aber ein wenig darf es schon kicken beim Absprung, damit man etwas aktiver fahren kann.
Bin leicht knappe 72kg 

Mal schaun was wird, ich probier noch mal dran (Druck im Piggy) rum, ansonsten wird er nochmal eingeschickt.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2012)

Suchst du einen Hüpfstock oder Flummi?

Zugstufe ganz auf und ohne Sag und es soll kicken 

Ich kenne einen ca. mit deinem Gewicht und Torque/Evolver - der hat alles ganz normal ([email protected]´Post - alle Druckstufen auf, Zugstufe leicht seufzend, Progressionsversteller auf 1 ) eingestellt und macht > halbmeter hohe Bunnyhops damit. 

Du bringst irgendwie was durcheinander glaube ich.


----------



## FeliXtreme (23. Mai 2012)

Im getunten Zustand ist die Zugstufe (blaue Schraube) nicht ganz offen, sonst würde es mich rausschießen, habs bike nicht hier, am we wird nochmal ausgiebig getestet, hab den threat... gelesen und ich glaube dass ich im Piggy zu wenig Druck habe, dann müsste ich noch den Sag und den Druck in der Hauptkammer einstellen....Es wrd solange getestet bis ich zufrieden bin  (klar beim Druck einstellen immer schön auf stufe 1 drehen ^^) Hier gabs doch mal so ne schöne Abbildung vom Evolver wo die ganzen Drehknöpfe erklärt sind...


----------



## Antilles (25. Mai 2012)

So ich arbeite jetzt seit 2 tagen auch an meiner dämpfer einstellung, hab einen intrinsic esx-6 im bikemarkt geschossen.
bin vom ansprechverhalten und dem abfahrtspotential absolut zufrieden (hab nur den monacht als vergleich- achso Canyon Torque es 2009)
was mich ein bisschen stöhrt ist, die HS und LS Druckstufe hat leider keine zu große auswirkung, ich kenn das von meiner TALAS, wenn ich da die HS und LS zudrehe wirkt das wie ein lockout... das wünsch ich mir für den dämpfer auch, fahre derzeit mit ein bisschen mehr luft in der Hauptkammer um gut bergauf fahren zu können.
(nur 15-20% SAG) das würde ich gerne ändern und die LS druckstufe mehr nutzen.
hab ich das richtig verständen das ich das ansprechen der Druckstufe über den Luftdruck im Piggy steuer? und wenn ja? mehr luft=mehr druckstufe oder genau umgekehrt???
Gruß und dank für eure hilfe
Antilles
hihi was ein Roman


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr normal beide Druckstufen ganz offen und die LS (rot) dreh ich für bergauf komplett zu und den Volumenversteller auf 4 bei 75psi, das merkt man deutlich (insbesondere wenn man vergisst sie bergab wieder rauszunehmen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (25. Mai 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> das wünsch ich mir für den dämpfer auch, fahre derzeit mit ein bisschen mehr luft in der Hauptkammer um gut bergauf fahren zu können.
> (nur 15-20% SAG) das würde ich gerne ändern und die LS druckstufe mehr nutzen.
> hab ich das richtig verständen das ich das ansprechen der Druckstufe über den Luftdruck im Piggy steuer? und wenn ja? mehr luft=mehr druckstufe oder genau umgekehrt???
> Gruß und dank für eure hilfe
> ...



mehr druck= mehr druckstufe

bzw der verstellbereich der druckstufe verschiebt sich mit steigendem druck.

grob gesagt.

dass das torque beim uphill gerne einsackt lässt sich damit allerdings auch nicht umgehen.
momentan fahr ich mit ~35% sag im sitzen und komm damit eigentlich alles ganz gut hoch, auch ohne abgesenkte gabel (sind dann 175mm, ansonsten 140)


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahr *normal beide Druckstufen ganz offen* und die LS (rot) dreh ich für bergauf komplett zu und den Volumenversteller auf 4 bei 75psi, *das merkt man deutlich* (insbesondere wenn man vergisst sie bergab wieder rauszunehmen).


Kann ich beides von mir so weit bestätigen. Nur habe ich es mir irgendwann gespart, die LS-DS für berghoch rein zu drehen, da es das von marx. beschriebene Einsacken auch nicht verringert hat.




marx. schrieb:


> dass das torque beim uphill gerne einsackt lässt sich damit allerdings auch nicht umgehen.


Ja, das geht nur durch Wechsel auf einen "Evolver Coil", genannt Revox - oder eben was Vergleichbares 




marx. schrieb:


> momentan fahr ich mit ~35% sag im sitzen und komm damit eigentlich alles ganz gut hoch, auch ohne abgesenkte gabel (sind dann 175mm, ansonsten 140)


Ich hatte mit abfahrtsoptimiertem Setup bei steileren Anstiegen fast 50% Sag... das war mir dann selbst mit abgesenkter Gabel zu viel.


----------



## aibeekey (25. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das geht nur durch Wechsel auf einen "Evolver Coil", genannt Revox - oder eben was Vergleichbares
> 
> 
> Ich hatte mit abfahrtsoptimiertem Setup bei steileren Anstiegen fast 50% Sag... das war mir dann selbst mit abgesenkter Gabel zu viel.



joa hab die tage auch mal wieder viel rumprobiert... im downhill-sofa-mode mit knapp 35% sag im stehen war ich bei steilen anstiegen ungefähr 2/3 im federweg...

aber bergab wars geil 

ist etwas schade, dass das alte torque so nen flachen sitzwinkell bekommen hat (zumindest wenn man den lenkwinkel mit längerer gabel auf angemessene sub 67° bringt). bis auf diese tatsache hab ich mein bike nämlich ziemlich gern


----------



## FeliXtreme (26. Mai 2012)

Im Piggy hab ich jetzt zwischen 175 und 180 Psi und in der Hauptluftkammer 160 Psi drinnen, Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe (rotes-, schwarzes Rädchen) bis jetzt offen und die Zugstufe (blaues Rädchen) ca. halb zu. 20% Sag. 
Vielleicht geh ich mit dem Piggydruck noch weng runter und oder ich stell von Druckstufe 1 auf 4, da muss ich noch etwas testen.
Mein Fehler zuvor war, das ich nur 5 Bar im Piggy hatte, da war das Verhalten kaum verwunderlich....
Mich nervt der flache Sitzwinkel auch dann kommt noch der Sag und das Wegsacken dazu. 
Was ist der maximale Luftdruck, für die Hauptkammer? Beim Piggy sind es ja 175 Psi.

Edit: Ich bin jetzt doch bei etwa 150 Psi in der Hauptkammer und 175-180 im Piggy gelandet, Zugstufe etwa 2 Umdrehungen (Uhrzeigersinn), Highspeed Druckstufe ganz offen, Lowspeed Druckstufe 3 Umdrehungen in Uhrzeigersinn. Knapp 30% Sag. Das Hinterrad klept jetzt fast auf dem Boden.

Aber ein Dhx (zwar Stahl...) in nem Demo 08 (180mm) ist trotzdem um einiges fluffiger und vermittelt viel mehr Sicherheit, bzw ist eben feinfühliger...echt ne andere Liga...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> etwa 150 Psi in der Hauptkammer und 175-180 im Piggy


Keine Ahnung, ob das an deiner anderen Beshimung liegt, aber das Setup wäre bei mir (nur wenige kg leichter als du) in etwa mit einem 222mm langen Stück Holz vergleichbar gewesen...! Ich hatte im Piggy immer nur knapp über Minimaldruck (~60psi) und etwa 125psi in der Hauptkammer, Vol normal auf 1 und im Park auf 3-4, Druckstufen komplett offen bis auf 2 Klicks LS, Rebound auch fast komplett offen. So ziemlich alles andere war nicht mehr fluffig und hat bei Gerumpel nicht mehr so gut funktioniert...




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Aber ein Dhx (zwar *Stahl*...)* in nem Demo* 08 (180mm) *ist *trotzdem um einiges *fluffiger und* vermittelt viel mehr Sicherheit, bzw ist eben *feinfühliger*...


Ne echt jetzt?


----------



## FeliXtreme (29. Mai 2012)

Beim Piggydruck gehe ich noch etwas runter, hatte die Druckszufe auf 2. Ich dachte nur, dass ich so das nahezu Durchsacken des Evolvers im mittleren Federwegsbereich dadurch ausgleichen könnte. Gegen Ende wird er dann doch recht hart. Er gibt mit den Federweg irgendwie zu ungleichmäßig frei. Kann man da nichts machen damit er den Federweg linearer und gleichmäßiger frei gibt?
--> Was kann ich machen um das zu verbessern?
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass bei Sprüngen irgendwie das Vorderrad leicht abtaucht, beim Demo 08 braucht man das Vorderrad nicht hochhalten, mann muss es nur laufen lassen. 
--> Gibt es auch hier Tipps, außer ein neues Rad/ Dämpfer zu kaufen ^^ ?

Zum DHX, Demo 08, dann kann ich nicht verstehen warum manche so auf Luftdämpfer, den Evolver schwören. Es gibt einfach des öfteren Probleme (mich ausgeschlossen), langsam bin ja dann doch auf dem Weg zum "richtigen" Setup, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt...wenn ich vom Piggydruck runter bin, dann sollte das annähernd das Optimum sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (29. Mai 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass bei Sprüngen irgendwie das Vorderrad leicht abtaucht, beim Demo 08 braucht man das Vorderrad nicht hochhalten, mann muss es nur laufen lassen.



Wie wärs mit, ein bißchen am Lenker ziehen?


----------



## aibeekey (29. Mai 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> dann kann ich nicht verstehen warum manche so auf Luftdämpfer, den Evolver schwören. Es gibt einfach des öfteren Probleme (mich ausgeschlossen), langsam bin ja dann doch auf dem Weg zum "richtigen" Setup, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt...wenn ich vom Piggydruck runter bin, dann sollte das annähernd das Optimum sein.



weil ich trotz der weichsten verfügbaren feder bei der geringen rahmenübersetzung des torques nicht über 20-25% sag gekommen wäre...

außerdem (okay du hast ja auch ausgeschlossen geschrieben) ist dein (ver-)getunter evolver jetzt wahrlich kein maßstab. 

die ziffern 1-4 geben im übrigen nicht die druckstufe sondern die endprogression im letzten federwegs drittel an. steht hier aber auch irgendwo/immer wieder im thread.

ganz ehrlich, hättest du dich mit dem serien evolver einfach mal beschäftigt und VERSTANDEN was welche einstellung bewirkt, hättest du ihn nicht so verbasteln müssen und das ganze hier wäre hinfällig. 

gewichtsmäßig bist du nämlich sowas von "normal", da brauchts kein umshimmen und sonstigen kram. der verstellbereich is genau passend.

deine fahrtechnik/-weise kenne ich nicht und maße mir daher kein urteil an. aber um mit dem original isx im torque nicht zurecht zu kommen muss sie schon seeeehr speziell sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> hatte die Druckszufe auf 2. Ich dachte nur, dass ich so das nahezu Durchsacken des Evolvers im mittleren Federwegsbereich dadurch ausgleichen könnte. Gegen Ende wird er dann doch recht hart.


Die 1-4 Verstellung am Piggy ist das Volumen-Einstellung und die bewirkt, wie marx. schon geschrieben hat, die Veränderung (höher = höher) der *End*progression - die luft-typische "weiche Mitte" kriegst du damit nicht weg, und leider auch mit sonst nix, außer mit ner Stahlfeder 




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Er gibt mit den Federweg irgendwie zu ungleichmäßig frei. Kann man da nichts machen damit er den Federweg linearer und gleichmäßiger frei gibt?
> --> Was kann ich machen um das zu verbessern?


Siehe letztes Wort über dem vorherigen Zitat 




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass bei Sprüngen irgendwie das Vorderrad leicht abtaucht, beim Demo 08 braucht man das Vorderrad nicht hochhalten, mann muss es nur laufen lassen.
> --> Gibt es auch hier Tipps, außer ein neues Rad/ Dämpfer zu kaufen ^^ ?


Ähm, wenn die Nase abtaucht, würd ichs mal mit mehr Zug am Vorderrad oder Arsch nach hinten probieren  Die Flugeigenschaften eines Rades mit dem Dämpfer beeinflussen zu wollen ist... nennen wir es mal "witzig"  Kannst natürlich auch ein anderes Rad kaufen und hoffen, dass das weniger kopflastig fliegt (wobei ich das dem Torque auf keinen Fall nachsagen würde!).




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Zum DHX, Demo 08, dann kann ich nicht verstehen warum manche so auf Luftdämpfer, den Evolver schwören.


Also ganz ehrlich: bevor ich einen DHX Coil fahre, fahre ich lieber einen Evolver! Ich habe den Dämpfer an sämtlichen Rädern, die ich mit dem Teil schon gefahren bin als "schwabbelig" und undefiniert empfunden, einfach nur wie eine Schüssel Quark. Da konnte ich mich sogar mit dem Evolver leichter zum Bunnyhop abdrücken und mit dem fiel es mir nicht leicht...


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Mai 2012)

Hi.
'Nen DHX Coil bin ich auch lange gefahren. "Schwabbelig" wÃ¤re im Nachhinein auch mein passendes Wort zur Performance.
Der Swinger Expert Air bzw. Evolver lÃ¤sst sich besser einstellen und aktiver fahren. FÃ¼r einen LuftdÃ¤mpfer erste Sahne!

Nochmal zur vierstufigen Progressionseinstellung (Zitat aus der Anleitung):

"VOLUMENEINSTELLUNG OHNE WERKZEUG: REVOX- UND SWINGER-STOSSDAÌMPFER:
Der Volumeneinsteller ermoÌglicht dem Fahrer die AÌnderung des Einfederungs- verhaÌltnisses der Luft im âPiggybackâ-Reservoir. Eine hoÌhere Einstellung erzeugt eine progressivere Federrate, wenn der StoÃdaÌmpfer eingefedert wird. Der werkzeuglose Volumeneinsteller befindet sich am Ende des Piggyback-Reservoirs. Dieser Volumeneinsteller regelt den Durchschlagwiderstand des hinteren StoÃdaÌmpfers durch AÌndern des Anstiegs des Einfederungskraft in den letzten 50 % des StoÃdaÌmpferhubs. Der werkzeuglose Volumeneinsteller verfuÌgt uÌber vier nummerierte Einstellpositionen mit unterschiedlichen Volumen. Position Nr. 1 hat das groÌÃte Volumen, d.h. dies ist die am wenigsten progressive Einstellung. Position Nr. 4 entspricht der progressivsten Einstellung. Bei Einstellung des Luftdrucks am Reservoir sollte der Volumeneinsteller auf Position Nr. 1 eingestellt werden."


SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe,
Kiwi.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

Richtig, wie schon geschrieben ENDprogression, man könnte es auch "Durchschlagschutz" nennen.


----------



## FeliXtreme (29. Mai 2012)

Lenker ziehen, Gewicht nach hinten mach ich schon von Anfang an......da hatte ich mir wohl zu viel erhofft 
@ marx: Da magst du teilweise recht haben, aber nun kickt er mehr (hatte Zugstufe ja immer voll offen. Achja ich weiß nicht ob von den Vorbesitzern schon daran rugespielt wurde, wohl auch noch ein wichtiger Punkt, der mir gerade erst gekommen ist), so wie ich es haben wollte, mit der jetzigen Einstellung dann doch besser 
Von der Fahrtechnik her würde ich mich als mittelmäßig beschreiben, also schon etwas sportlich aktiv, von krassen Sachen lasse ich aber die Finger.
Jup Endrprogression, das hatte ich eigentlich gemeint...

Also heute habe ich nochmal etwas rumgespielt und habe jetzt gute 130Psi im Piggy, jetzt ist alles schon etwas softer, aber generell mag ich es hart gefedert; das Hinterrad bleibt fast immer am Boden.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich schon recht kritisch bin, aber nun gefällt er mir schon besser, von daher ist mein Problem gelöst. ...ist halt kein Stahl...


----------



## martin82 (6. Juni 2012)

Gibts hier eigentlich irgendwelche Erfahrungen zum Swinger Expert (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57831) im Torque ??? Sollte eigentlich kaum ein Unterschied zum Evolver sein oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2012)

der dort gezeigte hat nur die kleine Luftkammer (kein silberner RIng zu sehen). 
Kann also nicht gleich gut sein.
Die Swinger sind etwas schwerer wegen des Stahlschafts. Ausserdem hat er lockout  wozu braucht man das...ein neuer Evolver ging grad bei e*** fÃ¼r 101 â¬ weg, da finde ich den preis auch heftig.


----------



## martin82 (6. Juni 2012)

oje, den preis fand ich ebenfalls heftig, dann werd ich mal ein bisschen in der bucht schaun.
danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## aibeekey (7. Juni 2012)

was ist an 317 euro für 50% deines fahrwerks heftig?! 

zeig mir ne gabel für den preis, die ähnlich gut arbeitet...

mit glück und gedult gehts immer günstiger, der preis für den expert halte ich dennoch keinesfalls für überzogen. 

trotzdem freu ich mich jedes mal wieder drüber, dass crc die teile letzten sommer quasi verschenkt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> der dort gezeigte hat nur die kleine Luftkammer (kein silberner RIng zu sehen).
> Kann also nicht gleich gut sein.
> Die Swinger sind etwas schwerer wegen des Stahlschafts. Ausserdem hat er lockout  wozu braucht man das...ein neuer Evolver ging grad bei e*** für 101  weg, da finde ich den preis auch heftig.


Hi.
Für's Enduro-Fahren ist das Lockout genial. Da hast du richtig Druck am Berg. Kräftesparend über den Tag hinweg ist es auch.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## martin82 (8. Juni 2012)

naja, ein Dämpfer ist (glaub ich) schon erheblich weniger konstruktionsaufwand als eine Gabel. Wie auch immer.

@Kiwi: du bist den Swinger warscheinlich nur im Pitch gefahren oder? Blockiert der Lockout bereits vor dem SAG oder sinkt man trotz Lock-out ein ???


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Juni 2012)

Hi.
Ja, nur im Pitch.
Er blockiert schon vorher. Dicke Schläge werden auch ein wenig gedämpft. Die Zugstufe ist dabei auch sehr schnell.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Für's Enduro-Fahren ist das Lockout genial. Da hast du richtig Druck am Berg. Kräftesparend über den Tag hinweg ist es auch.


Das ist einerseits natürlich Ansichts-/Geschmacksache, andererseits würde ich es aber objektiv betrachtet als schlichtweg falsch bezeichnen. Wenn man keine Affenschaukel fährt, die beim Pedalieren wippt wie bekloppt (was selbst beim alten Torque und mit super-softem Setup am Dämpfer fast nicht sicht-/spürbar ist!), ist ein Lockout nicht nur unnötig, sondern er kostet sogar zusätzliche Kraft! Wenn du nicht gerade nur Asphalt oder planierte Forst-Autobahnen bergauf fährst, sondern auch mal einen Trail, wo Wurzeln/Steine/Unebenheiten vorkommen, spart ein aktives Fahrwerk *deutlich* Kraft, da man nicht ständig aus dem Sattel und zusätzlich mit den Beinen arbeiten muss. Ich würde sogar sagen (subjektiver Eindruck), dass die Unterschiede Fully vs. Hardtail (respektive blockiertes Fully) bergauf sogar größer sind als bergab...! Ich bin jedenfalls bergab mit dem Fully nicht sooo extrem viel schneller als mit dem Hardtail und komme mit dem Fully spürbar entspannter oben an - ohne langsamer zu sein. Nicht umsonst bin ich den Marathon letzten Monat mit dem Torque gefahren, statt mit dem Enduro-Hardtail


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2012)

Du Tier du
Marathon mit dem Torque fahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

Um es wie dein Avatar zu machen: 
War ja auch nur die Kurzstrecke (56/1450) also kein anderer Umfang als ne mittlere bis größere Tour. Und da war auch nix mit Renntempo oder so  Ging mir nebenbei auch ein wenig um den Gag dabei... was glaubst du, wie mich die Leute z. T. angeglotzt haben, weil ich dort mit Dirt-Murmel, Knieschützern und dickem Fully am Start war?  Priceless!! (Wobei die Klamotten auch mit dem Hardtail die gleichen gewesen wären)


----------



## bansaiman (2. August 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Lenker ziehen, Gewicht nach hinten mach ich schon von Anfang an......da hatte ich mir wohl zu viel erhofft
> @ marx: Da magst du teilweise recht haben, aber nun kickt er mehr (hatte Zugstufe ja immer voll offen. Achja ich weiß nicht ob von den Vorbesitzern schon daran rugespielt wurde, wohl auch noch ein wichtiger Punkt, der mir gerade erst gekommen ist), so wie ich es haben wollte, mit der jetzigen Einstellung dann doch besser
> Von der Fahrtechnik her würde ich mich als mittelmäßig beschreiben, also schon etwas sportlich aktiv, von krassen Sachen lasse ich aber die Finger.
> Jup Endrprogression, das hatte ich eigentlich gemeint...
> ...



ähm,ich glaube,dass das mit dem einstellen bei dir unglücklich läuft oder dein Dämpfer ist einfach defekt.bei mir im remedy macht der aber sowas von,was er soll ;-)

dass der dhx im Demo sensibler ist liegt daran:
es ist ein downhiller :-o das mehr an federweg ist da auch weicher und das torque ist auch in seiner klasse verglichen nicht der softeste hinterbau.der dhx ohne rc4 für 700 v.a.der air ist schlechter als der evolver.unumstösslich.wenn ein hinterbau besonders gut ist (Demo) Werke auch ein einfacher Dämpfer gut.aber ein ordentlicher Machts dann noch besser ;-)


----------



## Diaz (7. August 2012)

Habe die Ehre,
versuch grad einen Evolver isx6 Baujahr ca2010 in ein Intense Uzzi zu bekommen.
Länge und Hub passt aber er nutzt nur ca80% des Federwegs und geht dann fast schon auf Block als sehr sehr progressiv.
Sag ca35-40% Piggy Minimaldruck 55 auf Einstellung 1
Jemand eine Idee ? 
Gruz Diaz


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2012)

Grosse Luftkammer (erkennbar am silbernen Ring)? Die kann man auch nachkaufen (crc).

Wenn die Anlenkung zu progressiv ist, hast du sonst keine Chance. Ich hatte bei meinem Swinger im Nerve noch folgendes versucht:
- Volumenversteller komplett raus und durch einen auf den Befülldeckel reduzierten Sechskant-Versteller ersetzt (bringt ca. 1mm Hub )
Ol dünner ist garnicht gut - die Zugstufe wird dann unkontrollierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (7. August 2012)

der silberne ring an der hauptkammer?
an der hauptkammerverschaubung ist ein silberner ring am piggy nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2012)

na dann hast eh schon die große Luftkammer ^^ ....bei den US Foren schon gesucht? 
ggfs. fragst halt hier mal nach:
http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=149596


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun ebenfalls einen gebrauchten ISX 6 Instrict zugelegt.

Als ich ihn bekommen habe, hat er beim Einfedern grässlich gequieckt - fast wie ein Schwein vorm Schlachten. 

Dann hab ich ihn zum Servicen geschickt. Da  mir der Dämpfer ziemlich trocken erschien, und ich von Swinger Air, den ich mal hatte noch gewohnt war, dass der Dämpfer eher immer etwas ölig ist wurde der Dämpfer dort erst mal nur "geölwechselt" und geschmiert.

Gestern hab ich ihn dann eingebaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass er zum einen im Stand ein spürbares Losbrechmoment hat und zum anderen dass ich die Zugstufe nicht so weit aufdrehen konnte, dass der Hinterbau beim runterdrücken und loslassen rausschnalzt wie ich das z.B. bei meinem VAN R hinbekomme, wenn ich die Dämpfung komplett auf drehe. Das könnte natürlich u.a. auch an dem von mir gespürten Losbrechmoment liegen - aber da bin ich unsicher.

Hat von euch jemand schon mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Dämpfer nach dem Service erst wieder "eingefahren" werden muss?

Zum anderen bin ich mir beim Setup unsicher. In den Piggy hab ich jetzt 70psi gemacht, in der Hauptkammer sind ca. 140 psi drin. Ich hab zwar den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen, bin aber eher verwirrt wie erhellt, wie ich den Piggy und die Hauptkammer füllen muss - wobei ich bei der Hauptkammer eigentlich erstmal nur nach dem optimalen SAG gehen werde.

Bitte um Hilfe - bei anderen Dämpfern die ich schon gefahren bin, war irgendwie alle einfacher.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2012)

70psi passt schon.
Den Rest nach Sag.
Losbrechmoment sollte er an sich nicht haben. Beim Service werden ja nur die Gummidichtungen erneuert, und das alles im Olbad - da sollte er eigentlich gut laufen.

Die Zugstufe zum Schnalzen bekommen ...hmmmm...im Stand eh schwierig. 

Vorm Probefahren (im Stand) denkt man immer die Zugstufe ist zu zäh, aber wenn man dann mal eine passende Bodenwelle hat, geht man sofort übern Lenker, weils schnalzt. Ich tät von einer mittleren Einstellung ausgehen (sicherheitshalber) und dann mal was mit ordentlichen Wellen oder Drops fahren.

Ich bin schon auf der ersten Testfahrt übern Lenker gegangen, weil ich die Zugstufe ganz offen hatte...

Die Druckstufen lasse ich immer fast ganz offen und den Adjuster auf 1. 
Bei Bedarf dann zudrehen.


----------



## bansaiman (17. Dezember 2013)

Habe das Problem, dass ich bei 95 Kilo Einsatzgewicht, Endruoeinsatz in meinem Carver ICB mit dem Evolver isx 6 216*63mm bei 170mm FW Einstellung einfach nciht zu dem Ergebnis komme, wie ich es gerne hätte.

Der Hinterbau ist mir zu träge, es fehlt der "Pop" und er nutzt mir zu viel FW.

Druck in HAuptkammer als auch IFP ist um die 150 Psi. SAG passt, LSC passt auch, so dass minimale Bewegung beim hektischen PEdalieren auftritt.
Aber der Rebound ist ja generell beim Evolver sehr lahm. Dennoch müsste ich ihn mehr zudrehen, wenn ich ihn an die optimale Einstellung der Gabel anpassen will, damit ich nicht hinten rausgekickt werde bei Sprüngen.
Wenn ich andere mit Vivid Air oder CCDB Ar sehe, habe ich das Gefühl sie würden weniger FW nach einer Abfahrt genutzt haben, mehr in der Mitte stehen, also der Dichtungsring, hat noch über 1-2cm HUb übrig, wo ich nunr noch wenige MM habe.
Was muss ich an Rebound, HSC, Volume Adjuster und evtl. IFP Druck verändern, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu bekommen und die angeblich gleich hohe Leistung, die der Evolver gegenüber Vivid Air haben soll, raus zu kitzeln?
Wi egesagt, Bodenhaftung soll auch bei schnellen Schlägen -Wurzelteppichen, Steinfeldern und !Bremswellen!- erhalten bleiben, der Dämpfer stabil in der Mitte stehen und keinen FW verschenken und genpgend "Pop" haben.


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi fahre den Dämpfer im Canyon Torque von 2009. Ich habe auch das Problem sehr schnell nahezu 70% FW zu nutzen. Das liegt aber auch am Rahmen der sehr linear ist. 

Ich würde bei dir im IFP den Druck erhöhen und die Endprogression erhöhen. Ich fahre auf Stufe 4 und mit 170PSI. Komme auch auf 95kg Einsatzgewicht. Dann muss du aber bedenken das der Druck im Piggy auch die HSC und LSC beeinträchtigt also ggf. neu einstellen. 

Zum POP bei Sprüngen ist mein Bike auch ehern zäh. Obs am Rahmen oder Dämpfer liegt liegt kann ich nicht ganz beurteilen habe keinen Vergleich. Beeinflussen können wirst du das nur über den Rebound.

Probiers mal aus den Dämpfer recht straff zu fahren - so mache ich es. Viel druck im Piggy und Hauptkammer ( habe nicht ganz 30% SAG mehr ist mir für Uphill zu viel ) Zudem habe ich HSC und LSC auch recht weit zugedreht. Ich denke gut 80% zu. Es wird zwar bockiger aber bei richtigen Wurzelteppigen funktioniert er sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whiskas54 (1. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht kann man mir ja hier helfen, habe einen Expert Air Dämpfer. Die sind wohl vom Aufbau recht gleich. Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Luft in den Piggy pumpen kann. Egal wie oft/viel ich Pumpe, beim abziehen entweicht sie wohl wieder. Ist es normal, dass man den roten Bottom Out Regler öfter als vier Klicks drehen kann?

Grüße


----------



## DHK (1. Juni 2014)

Probiere vielleicht mal eine andere Pumpe aus, da gibt es welche die man vor dem abschrauben schließen kann. Bzw. auch erst nach dem aufschrauben öffnen, da dürfte dann nichts mehr entweichen.

Das mit dem Bottom Out ist normal.


----------



## esmirald_h (5. Juni 2014)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man mir ja hier helfen, habe einen Expert Air Dämpfer. Die sind wohl vom Aufbau recht gleich. Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Luft in den Piggy pumpen kann. Egal wie oft/viel ich Pumpe, beim abziehen entweicht sie wohl wieder. Ist es normal, dass man den roten Bottom Out Regler öfter als vier Klicks drehen kann?
> 
> Grüße



befüllt werden muss in der Pos.1 große Kammer!


----------



## Putimir (6. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr von diesem davon? Sorry fürs schlechte Video..


----------



## aibeekey (6. Juni 2014)

Meiner Schlürft auch, aber bei deinem da Klingt das weniger nach Öl als nach Luft?!

Kann aber auch falsch rüber kommen über so ein Handy Video


----------



## Red-Stone (8. Juni 2014)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man mir ja hier helfen, habe einen Expert Air Dämpfer. Die sind wohl vom Aufbau recht gleich. Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Luft in den Piggy pumpen kann. Egal wie oft/viel ich Pumpe, beim abziehen entweicht sie wohl wieder. Ist es normal, dass man den roten Bottom Out Regler öfter als vier Klicks drehen kann?
> 
> Grüße



Mein Evolver hatte das gleiche Problem. Das Ventil ist noch nicht zu, wenn man die Pumpe abschraubt. Hab dafür extra eine Pumpe gekauft, bei der man zuerst den Schlauch aufs Ventil schraubt und dann per Hebel das Ventil öffnet. 
Vorher brachte ich es nicht fertig den Druck drin zu behalten resp. war es unmöglich den Piggy präzise zu befüllen.


----------



## Putimir (9. Juni 2014)

marx. schrieb:


> Meiner Schlürft auch, aber bei deinem da Klingt das weniger nach Öl als nach Luft?!
> 
> Kann aber auch falsch rüber kommen über so ein Handy Video



Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Also wie es kling ist schwer zu beschreiben. Im Federweg selbst ist er eigentlich ganz leise, nur das letzte Stück Federweg, eigentlich nur der SAG, schmatzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2014)

Schmatzen ist doch egal. Bei dem reichlichen Öl was da drin ist.

Solange die Zugstufe nicht aussetzt und er gurgelt. Dann ist er nämlich fällig.


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. November 2017)

Ich reaktiviere den Thread mal...
Ich fahre den ISX-6 im Pitch.
Um das Problem gleich am Anfang zu nennen: Der Dämpfer hat ab dem letzten Drittel eine brutale Endprogression. Ich schaffe es nicht mal mit Absicht, den vollen Hub auszunutzen.

Hier mal meine Daten, vielleicht sieht ja einer sofort woran es liegt / woran es liegen könnte.
Gewicht: 69 kg
Druck im Piggy: 60 psi
Hauptkammer: 100 psi
Volumeneinsteller auf 1
Low und High Druckstufe jeweils auf der mittleren Position bzw. zur Hälfte rausgedreht. Der Dämpfer hat gerade mal 1-2 Touren hinter sich. Davor bekam er einen großen Service spendiert.


----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2017)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich reaktiviere den Thread mal...
> Ich fahre den ISX-6 im Pitch.
> Um das Problem gleich am Anfang zu nennen: Der Dämpfer hat ab dem letzten Drittel eine brutale Endprogression. Ich schaffe es nicht mal mit Absicht, den vollen Hub auszunutzen.
> 
> ...



Hast du die low volu me oder highvolume Version? Letztere hat außen nen silbernen sprengring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (1. November 2017)

Ne meiner hat keine silbernen Sprengring.
Wobei mir gerade blöderweise auffällt das ich einen Swinger Expert Air habe, sry.. *vor den Kopf Schlag*

Der ISX6 und der Expert sollen aber wohl fast baugleich sein,


----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2017)

Somit die Lösung der zu hohen progression,  du hast die lv Variante.bräuchtest also die große von nen evolver hv. Ob vllt die kingcan vom mcleod passen würde weiß ich nicht.


----------



## the deaf (4. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gerade einen Evolver zugelegt ,und jetzt bin ich ein wenig ratlos welches Einbaubuchsenset ich brauche.
21,8x8 sind Abmessungen zum Rahmen.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...senset-8mm-daempfer-federbeine-ab-2011-431999

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.
Gruß Kai


----------

